# Profile edits: Avatars/Signatures/etc.



## Thunder

For those of us who _really_ like to mess around with our  profiles. Feel free to use this thread for whatever (or most, at least)  profile aesthetic you feel like discussing- whether that be showing off  your brand-spankin' new signature, or getting the community's opinion on what avatar to use.


----------



## Horus

Then would it be appropriate to ask why you changed back to your Mikasa avatar? (We're going to exclude the reason of "because Mikasa", even though it's a very good reason to go back) Reiner avatar was cool too. D:

For the spirit of the thread, are my Avi/Sig stale to anyone? I want something a lot better but I hate Gimp but don't have an organ to sell for Photoshop.


----------



## Thunder

A part of me was missing the grump Mikasa avatar, honestly.

To make matters worse, I had about three other avatars in consideration too D: maybe I'll switch it *shrugs*

Wouldn't hurt to shake things up every once in awhile. (Also fun fact: Everything I do is in GIMP)


----------



## Horus

That sort of sounds like the "because Mikasa" rule 

I don't know if TBT can handle a randomizer, like what Jas0n used for his sigs, if you want to show them all off. Just a thought


Kudos to you. I don't know if it's the three classes I took that ignored the existence of Gimp but I can't get used to it like Photoshop. Why can't you highlight a bunch of layers and move them and stuff. Bugs me to no end

Hope I'm not too off topic for the OP


----------



## Thunder

Well... Yeah, basically that was why lol. I've got too many options, heck I might even go back to Peko or Tieria.

I used to have a randomizer for my signature back then, maybe I'll try one out again *shrug*


If you have a layer dock open, click the space next to the visibility icon, it should look like a chain when activated. This'll let you move layers simultaneously.


----------



## windfall

Thunder said:


> Well... Yeah, basically that was why lol. I've got too many options, heck I might even go back to Peko or Tieria.



Tieria was pretty cool, just sayin'. 

I think I want a new avatar, but too lazy to look around haha.


----------



## Thunder

windfall said:


> Tieria was pretty cool, just sayin'.
> 
> I think I want a new avatar, but too lazy to look around haha.



Oh definitely, which is why I'm having so much trouble, lol.


----------



## Zeiro

Screw you mods with your huge avatars! Stretching the pages out like you own the damn place. Oh wait...


----------



## Zeiro

I killed the thread already. Time to revive it.

Someone comment on my manly avatar.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I killed the thread already. Time to revive it.
> 
> Someone comment on my manly avatar.


That is ever so slightly creepy......
Then again, sylveon is generally creepy with its fleshy bows


----------



## irisubunny

TheCreeperHugz said:


> That is ever so slightly creepy......
> Then again, sylveon is generally creepy with its fleshy bows



lol that's what i thought
_fleshy bows_


----------



## Thunder

TheCreeperHugz said:


> That is ever so slightly creepy......
> Then again, sylveon is generally creepy with its fleshy bows



Just in time for Halloween.

Speakin' of Halloween:







Ghost Ibuki avatar! Or rather... Spooky Mioda!

...Yeah I'm still working on an avatar to use.


----------



## Thunder

Help, I can't stick with one avatar for more than a few days


----------



## unravel

That avatar... What anime is that?? :U


----------



## Volvagia

ITookYourWaffles said:


> That avatar... What anime is that?? :U



dangan ronpa, it's a game but it does have an anime adaptation

nice avvie thunder... so you did use the mukuro one after all ^^


----------



## Thunder

Volvagia said:


> dangan ronpa, it's a game but it does have an anime adaptation
> 
> nice avvie thunder... so you did use the mukuro one after all ^^



Yup, knowing me though I might end up switching it out, maybe for a pokemon what with the release of X&Y... What do you folks think?


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Nothing wrong with a Pok?mon avatar unless it's Mega Garchomp


----------



## Thunder

Hm, if anything I'd probably go Pancham or Snivy.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Pancham is more mischievous, while Snivy is more smug. Guess it depends on which vibe you'd want.


----------



## Horus

REVIVED

My signature. Thoughts? Likes? Concerns? Advice? Go.


----------



## Zeiro

is it from naruto?


----------



## Horus

Yeppers



Spoiler: This.


----------



## Thunder

it's not bad, but i don't particularly care for the smudging.


----------



## Mary

My avatar is currently a non-working gif of Ai's shoes. In about a month, it will be functional. You can watch them swing back nd forth all day.


----------



## Horus

Thunder said:


> it's not bad, but i don't particularly care for the smudging.



Got any advice regarding it? Was literally the first time I smudged anything


----------



## spamurai

I really wanna use my signature I entered in the contest but I can't just yet XD


----------



## Paperboy012305

Why is my avatar still this? I need another one that I'd like but can't find any. I don't like anime so that's out. I like cartoons but I don't see that many people with those avatars. Help me out!


----------



## Thunder

Horus said:


> Got any advice regarding it? Was literally the first time I smudged anything



Not sure what it is, I think the smudging just kinda muddles some of the details in the original stock.


----------



## Horus

Thunder said:


> Not sure what it is, I think the smudging just kinda muddles some of the details in the original stock.



The only smudging I did was around Sasuke, where his Susano'o is, so if you're talking about all the other random colors, I think it's from C4D's or something like that. Really just there for color.


----------



## BungoTheElf

My new sig credit to this amazing person : D


----------



## Pathetic

lynn105 said:


> My new sig credit to this amazing person : D



lYNN I AHTE YOU


----------



## Thunder

Horus said:


> The only smudging I did was around Sasuke, where his Susano'o is, so if you're talking about all the other random colors, I think it's from C4D's or something like that. Really just there for color.



(wow this is late)

I think... because the outline is smudged, it kinda loses it's definition.


----------



## Horus

Thunder said:


> (wow this is late)
> 
> I think... because the outline is smudged, it kinda loses it's definition.



Yep, now that I've had it for awhile I know what you mean and I already want a new signature but whenever I'm making one...






It's hard.  But thoughts on new avatar and could this thread be stickied?


----------



## Pusheen

Can i get a town/villager sig? if its a yes then ill give you the info on how i want it


----------



## Big Forum User

yes.


----------



## LilD

test

ty pengu!


----------



## Big Forum User

what are you testing?


----------



## dynazio

Just finished my signature! Drawing all the heads took awhile. >.<


----------



## Cou

Those are some cute expressions they have!!

Anyway, added a pixel version of my mayor, thanks to the loveliest Lynny <3

Oh do check out her thread pls omg


----------



## Thunder

Horus said:


> Yep, now that I've had it for awhile I know what you mean and I already want a new signature but whenever I'm making one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard.  But thoughts on new avatar and could this thread be stickied?



I bet you could find some good tutorials somewhere online (then Jas0n and I can judge you intently)

Avatar's not bad, kinda blurry, though.



Having trouble whether I should go with Godot (the one I already have), or a Franziska Von Karma avatar

heeeelp


----------



## BungoTheElf

Godot pffff funny name haha With google as help Franziska Von Karma looks better to me!

I'm always changing my avatar bc I love them all lol


----------



## Cou

do whatever you want you can see edits anyway whatever to you

- - - Post Merge - - -



lynn105 said:


> Godot pffff funny name haha With google as help Franziska Von Karma looks better to me!
> 
> I'm always changing my avatar bc I love them all lol



Godot is hot lynny D;

- - - Post Merge - - -

gives me the *respect me* vibe idk


----------



## Thunder

Well you gotta respect Franny's whip.

Maybe I should go with an Ema Skye avatar, seems to be all the rage.


----------



## Cou

i thought u were going with Winston :{

Haha go guuuurl love ema. You'll look kawaii 

- - - Post Merge - - -

But id still really go for Godot, he's hot. 8B

- - - Post Merge - - -

um, i meant respectable, ye


----------



## Pusheen

My sig is huge can som1 tell me what size ( blank by blank ) of a picture i need to get a rectangle like everyone  here?


----------



## Mercedes

We're did u get popcoles


----------



## Horus

Konan224 said:


> My sig is huge can som1 tell me what size ( blank by blank ) of a picture i need to get a rectangle like everyone  here?



Oh my, well for starters, everything under that line needs to be under 250 pixels in height...







= 200 pixels too high


----------



## Pusheen

Horus said:


> Oh my, well for starters, everything under that line needs to be under 250 pixels in height...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = 200 pixels too high


Yea so it should be 200 by 200?


----------



## Horus

Konan224 said:


> Yea so it should be 200 by 200?



From eyeballing it, I'd say so


----------



## Pathetic

hA HA FINALLY FINISHED MY DANG SIGNATURE

its looks nice to me tho


----------



## Horus

Thunder, Jason. Halp


----------



## Thunder

Not bad, you got the depth down pretty good, but the left side of it feels a little too... empty to me.


----------



## xTurnip

Cou said:


> do whatever you want you can see edits anyway whatever to you
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Godot is hot lynny D;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> gives me the *respect me* vibe idk



I think your avatar is cute. :3


----------



## aaoh

*Testing out a post...*

Tested!


----------



## BungoTheElf

Oops lol


----------



## aaoh

ono, do remove what you quote xD, I was just testing how it look like. I am not ready to open it yet since not really sure how the demand is.


----------



## BungoTheElf

aaoh said:


> ono, do remove what you quote xD, I was just testing how it look like. I am not ready to open it yet since not really sure how the demand is.



Oh sorry lol but I would definitely get one! They look amazing! : D


----------



## aaoh

you are too polite ^^... do you recommend that I post It in the museum or Retail? Seen people offering the services in Retail, and the museum services are usually free.


----------



## Horus

New siggy, better than my last one imo but still far from good lol. Didn't bother with burn/dodge/bluring, just messing around with the great and powerful photoshop

So C&C plz Thunder and if you see this, you also Jas0n


----------



## Venn

I like my current signature and avatar. It's awesome 
Thanks to Fawful for the art


----------



## Thunder

Venice said:


> I like my current signature and avatar. It's awesome
> Thanks to Fawful for the art



I do too, really like the cartoon-y style going on.


----------



## Bowie

I decided to become Little Wendy Cocaine.


----------



## BungoTheElf

Oh! Yesterday I got a new sig gif of Gumi and put a new avatar of miku : D


----------



## BungoTheElf

PONY BANNER BET YOU ALL ARE JEALOUS


----------



## mob

yes


----------



## EmmaFrost

I just finished drawing this! It's going to be my new signature ^_^


----------



## PurplPanda

*Thoughts on my sig?*

So, I was wondering what everyone thought of my siggy. Not only the pictures, but the spoiler tag too. Thanks!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Just noticed that one quote says from me when it was Leah's....


----------



## PurplPanda

Whoops I'll fix it


----------



## toastia

Certainly unteresting


----------



## Bowie

Well, I myself think it's beautiful!


----------



## toastia

I ment interesting


----------



## PurplPanda

Thoughts on my sig guys?


----------



## Yugi Moto

PurplPanda said:


> Thoughts on my sig guys?



It's cute I like it 

The text is a little too small for my liking tho so it's kinda hard to read, especially the villagers names.


----------



## fairyring

Added a cute little Lolly to my sig! :3


----------



## PurplPanda

sunshinetea said:


> Added a cute little Lolly to my sig! :3


OMG IT'S ADORBS


----------



## Yookey

I made myself a new signature.. what do you guys think?


----------



## Pathetic

I made two icons. (well i rly just edited them lmao but i like them) signature n picture whatever


----------



## Nkosazana

My avatar wasen't made for this actually. I got an artist to draw it for me on another forum ^^


----------



## Thunder

Yookey said:


> I made myself a new signature.. what do you guys think?



Think it looks good.

Added my ol' quote back just for Lynn, and then some other stuff.


----------



## Zeiro

Thunder said:


> Think it looks good.
> 
> Added my ol' quote back just for Lynn, and then some other stuff.


where did godot go

also kill la kill very nice


----------



## Thunder

Heh, I'll probably bring him around again when I'm on another Ace Attorney kick.


----------



## Horus

New sig

You know what, I'm trying and that's what counts.


----------



## iamnothyper

hi guys, how do you get things to align to the side in your sigs? D:
thanks!


----------



## Thunder

You mean something like this?


----------



## iamnothyper

Thunder said:


> You mean something like this?



yes ty. thanks!


----------



## fairyring

new sig :3


----------



## Mercedes

Look at my sigg I MADE IT ALL BY MY SELF!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Farobi

Luckypinch said:


> Look at my sigg I MADE IT ALL BY MY SELF!!!!!!!!!!!!



Cool! It doesnt show up though,


----------



## Mercedes

Farobi said:


> Cool! It doesnt show up though,



Not even under the spoiler?


----------



## Farobi

Oh i thought u ment the attachment

I can see the spoiler fine


----------



## dreamysnowx

Luckypinch said:


> Look at my sigg I MADE IT ALL BY MY SELF!!!!!!!!!!!!



looks nice  but it's kind of small. D: can't see the pictures and words properly, but still looking good for a self-made signature! Well done.


----------



## milktea

finally got around to making my own signature!! ovo it's a bit plain though hhh


----------



## Big Forum User

Is my signature decent?


----------



## Sir Takoya

_I'm blue dabadiedabadie. If I was green I would die! Bluedababidaba something something something._


----------



## fairyring

i doodled all my villagers and decided it would make a cute sig :3


----------



## Thunder

Guess what I've been watching.

(Unfortunately the best I could find was a low quality image, so eh)


----------



## Kildor

Don't know the anime. So sorry don't ban me pls!
Does my signature look good?


----------



## Goth

what do you think about my sig I didn't make it through rate from 1/10


----------



## JellyDitto

GaMERCaT said:


> what do you think about my sig I didn't make it through rate from 1/10


I think it looks great, I'm actually kind of jealous of how cool it is. 9.5/10


----------



## sej

How is my signature?


----------



## Goth

I would say 7/10 because it looks just boring its just looks like every sig yookey makes but personalized and it would be cool if it was a gif I like the easter theme though

- - - Post Merge - - -

but I like how its drawn and not pixels


----------



## TornadoQuake

Whipped this up in about an hour or so. Took me foooooreverrrrr to fill in every pixel around each villager. Even then, it's not perfect, but it's better than the plain text sig I had before. What do you guys think?


----------



## Mariah

TornadoQuake said:


> Whipped this up in about an hour or so. Took me foooooreverrrrr to fill in every pixel around each villager. Even then, it's not perfect, but it's better than the plain text sig I had before. What do you guys think?


Why wouldn't you use actual pictures of your villagers instead of the pixels? It looks really sloppy.


----------



## TornadoQuake

Mariah said:


> Why wouldn't you use actual pictures of your villagers instead of the pixels? It looks really sloppy.



 sloppy? That's disappointing to hear. I tried using the real pics found on the wiki (like my avatar), but they're way too big and when you resize them down they look a lot worse than the pixel art I used. I'll try it again tomorrow, though.

EDIT: Did a quick edit and added in my town's fruit tree in place of the quick tree I made.


----------



## Mariah

TornadoQuake said:


> sloppy? That's disappointing to hear. I tried using the real pics found on the wiki (like my avatar), but they're way too big and when you resize them down they look a lot worse than the pixel art I used. I'll try it again tomorrow, though.
> 
> EDIT: Did a quick edit and added in my town's fruit tree in place of the quick tree I made.


But the tree and your mayor look fine. You could try taking actual screenshots of your villagers.


----------



## PurplPanda

Mariah said:


> But the tree and your mayor look fine. You could try taking actual screenshots of your villagers.


I like it all, except for the fact it looks blurry. But Mariah is right, you shouldn't use pixels if you are using in game ones too. You don't even have to take them yourself! Just google whatever villager you need. Another tip: centering it will make it look better.


----------



## Mariah

PurplPanda said:


> I like it all, except for the fact it looks blurry. But Mariah is right, you shouldn't use pixels if you are using in game ones too. You don't even have to take them yourself! Just google whatever villager you need. Another tip: centering it will make it look better.


I'm not even going to start about his background, font, and color choices.


----------



## spamurai

Updated my signature 2 days ago. I loved my old one but it was snowing in to so I thought I needed a change 
Took me awhile to make the gif of my major xD


----------



## TornadoQuake

Thanks for the feedback, guys. I'll probably touch it up this weekend. At most, I'll have to redo the entire thing, but at least I should change the villagers to be in-game models.


----------



## milktea

spamurai said:


> Updated my signature 2 days ago. I loved my old one but it was snowing in to so I thought I needed a change
> Took me awhile to make the gif of my major xD



i really like this sig ahhh
i love how it's all neat and organized, and it's simple so it's not a pain to look at 

how'd you make the gif of your mayor? it looks great!


----------



## spamurai

milktea said:


> i really like this sig ahhh
> i love how it's all neat and organized, and it's simple so it's not a pain to look at
> 
> how'd you make the gif of your mayor? it looks great!


Thanks xD 
Well I just took loads of screenshots then arranged them accordingly in a timeline using photoshop 
You can just export the timeline as a gif from there


----------



## iamnothyper

i cant decide if i wanna go through the trouble to spoiler all my art or just leave it at two >___>


----------



## U s a g i

After a couple of days of finishing the actual drawing, I made an icon and signature set of my drawing. 9=9 ​


----------



## PurplPanda

Thoughts on my signature? Also, hyda, your sig is like beautiful.


----------



## U s a g i

Aw thank you, I'm glad you like it! ^^ I like your signature as well, especially how cute your mayor was drawn! The villagers are very well drawn too. <3


----------



## Locket

How does my drawn mayor art look?


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

Any thoughts on my Avatar/Signature?
I like my Avatar, but I feel as if I could do better with my Signature, to be honest.  However, it will change when I get my Animal Crossing town this summer!  In addition, it's also one of my first times using MS Paint.  I had to use a mouse, since I can't afford a tablet.


----------



## Mariah

Star Fire said:


> How does my drawn mayor art look?


Awful.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MeghanNewLeaf said:


> Any thoughts on my Avatar/Signature?
> I like my Avatar, but I feel as if I could do better with my Signature, to be honest.  However, it will change when I get my Animal Crossing town this summer!  In addition, it's also one of my first times using MS Paint.  I had to use a mouse, since I can't afford a tablet.


It looks pretty bad. You could hire someone to make one for you.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

Mariah said:


> Awful.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> It looks pretty bad. You could hire someone to make one for you.



Please refrain from using such negative comments on my *(and mainly others)* artwork.  *Yes, I did ask for critiques, however, I mentioned that I am inexperienced with using MS Paint; in addition, I did say that it will be updated later on.*  Because I am inexperienced, I don't want others expecting it to be the best.  Art is all about learning from your mistakes.
Everyone on this thread came here to exchange fair comments about improving their art.  If you think there is something that I need to change about mine, please do so by *offering encouragement and advice (example: "It's great for a beginner, but your shading could have some better work.").*  By inspecting my post count, one can notice that I am rather busy in my life and that *I do not have the time to hire others just to create my Avatars, Signatures, art, etc.*  I hope you understand, and I apologize for any misunderstanding or offense taken.


----------



## Cudon

MeghanNewLeaf said:


> Please refrain from using such negative comments on my *(and mainly others)* artwork.  *Yes, I did ask for critiques, however, I mentioned that I am inexperienced with using MS Paint; in addition, I did say that it will be updated later on.*  Because I am inexperienced, I don't want others expecting it to be the best.  Art is all about learning from your mistakes.
> Everyone on this thread came here to exchange fair comments about improving their art.  If you think there is something that I need to change about mine, please do so by *offering encouragement and advice (example: "It's great for a beginner, but your shading could have some better work.").*  By inspecting my post count, one can notice that I am rather busy in my life and that *I do not have the time to hire others just to create my Avatars, Signatures, art, etc.*  I hope you understand, and I apologize for any misunderstanding or offense taken.


Sheesh, she was only being honest. Don't have to write a wall of text at her. Also it's pretty easy to hire somebody to make you a signature. Plenty of signature shops xL


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

Dinomates said:


> Sheesh, she was only being honest. Don't have to write a wall of text at her. Also it's pretty easy to hire somebody to make you a signature. Plenty of signature shops xL



Yes, and I appreciate the user's honesty.  However, I have come across his/her other posts, and I felt the urge to defend myself.  As for the "wall of text", I prefer to explain my feelings/the situation rather than give short comebacks.
As stated below, I simply do not have much time to hire others, and I am more comfortable with improving my digital art by creating it myself.  I apologize for any harsh feelings or misunderstandings.


----------



## feavre

Mariah said:


> Awful.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> It looks pretty bad. You could hire someone to make one for you.


You're a horribly horribly rude person.


----------



## Mariah

feavre said:


> You're a horribly horribly rude person.



I respect your opinion.


----------



## Thunder

While I certainly respect the honesty, perhaps you could be a little more tactful in the future? Just to maintain the civility around here.

And while I'm here, I'm pretty sure your avatar's been the source of my nightmares, Dinomates.


----------



## Cudon

Thunder said:


> While I certainly respect the honesty, perhaps you could be a little more tactful in the future? Just to maintain the civility around here.
> 
> And while I'm here, I'm pretty sure your avatar's been the source of my nightmares, Dinomates.


Really? I'm surprised. I only find it amusing myself x3 I'll change it if needed :u


----------



## Thunder

Hehe, nah I only meant it jokingly.


----------



## Horus

Not trying to minimod but since I want negative criticism (the helpful kind) could we all just look at that other stickied thread here?

So much of the museum is just compliments and it's extremely rare to find the negative. I mean, let's be honest here, not all artwork is good let alone what's in the basement but you aren't going to help them get better if you tell them their artwork is amazing every time. I know it's hard to take criticism especially when currently, everyone is complementing everything but it can be the only way to get better.


----------



## Locket

got the other pics here is one:


Spoiler: mayor art


----------



## Locket

Mariah said:


> Awful.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> It looks pretty bad. You could hire someone to make one for you.



Yeah that kinda hurt


----------



## Mariah

Star Fire said:


> Yeah that kinda hurt


That was my intention. Glad to have helped.


----------



## Javocado

Made my own sig in about 10 minutes haha.
What do you think? 
in b4 awful or anything worse >

But yeah if anyone wants one of these bad(and i mean bad) boys just VM me. : )


----------



## Cudon

Javocado said:


> Made my own sig in about 10 minutes haha.
> What do you think?
> in b4 awful or anything worse >
> 
> But yeah if anyone wants one of these bad(and i mean bad) boys just VM me. : )


It has it's own charm to it xD in a way


----------



## Javocado

Dinomates said:


> It has it's own charm to it xD in a way



lol thanks xD
I'm just a lover of donuts and a sucker for deep space backgrounds and their offspring was my sig haha.


----------



## feavre

Javocado said:


> lol thanks xD
> I'm just a lover of donuts and a sucker for deep space backgrounds and their offspring was my sig haha.



I like it!  I just wish teh background wasn't tiled, maybe flip the second square horizontally so the gradient is smoother.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

I wish someone would teach me to draw. Such outstanding artists here on TBT. ^_^


----------



## feavre

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> I wish someone would teach me to draw. Such outstanding artists here on TBT. ^_^



If you need help I'll help any way I can, but I'm no pro or anything.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

feavre said:


> If you need help I'll help any way I can, but I'm no pro or anything.




OMG are you serious. I actually do quite consider you a pro your art is so outstanding. Your portraits are honestly of quality to be in museum's. If you would really take time to teach me to draw that would be amazing. School year is almost done for me and I'm gonna be loaded with time to learn to draw very soon. ^_^


----------



## feavre

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> OMG are you serious. I actually do quite consider you a pro your art is so outstanding. Your portraits are honestly of quality to be in museum's. If you would really take time to teach me to draw that would be amazing. School year is almost done for me and I'm gonna be loaded with time to learn to draw very soon. ^_^



Yes sure me too!  I just got a job so I'll be working during the day but I'll try my best to coach you.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

feavre said:


> Yes sure me too!  I just got a job so I'll be working during the day but I'll try my best to coach you.



Well good luck with your new job. I've been trying to get a job for ages it seems. Anyways however you decide to help whether it be a few small lessons or an all out Feavre art class I'll be happy. I've always been the worst artist of the bunch in every art class I ever had but I haven't tried again since like middle school since they never worked.


----------



## fairyring

i drew myself a new sig :3


----------



## Cudon

sunshinetea said:


> i drew myself a new sig :3


It's really lovely  Especially Bree... @o@


----------



## Kildor

Draw me like one of your French avatars, Godot-senpai.


----------



## Thunder

Swimming, anyone?

That sig is so entertaining.


----------



## Horus

AAAAAHH

A NEW SIG

THAT I MADE

THAT I LIKE?

*IMPOSSIBUH*


----------



## Trundle

Looks good, Horus!!!!!!! XD LOL


----------



## Katsura

^Reminds me of the Ike announcement this morning for the new Smash
Cheers


----------



## Mercedes

MY SIG IS THE BEST LIKE ME EGO


----------



## Marii

Horus said:


> AAAAAHH
> 
> A NEW SIG
> 
> THAT I MADE
> 
> THAT I LIKE?
> 
> *IMPOSSIBUH*



saaaasuukaaaaayyyyy kooooon

(for real tho, it's awesome!)


----------



## tinytaylor

This forum is so artistic like woah


----------



## London

My first try at making a cute signature... I feel like it's missing something but I can't put my finger on it. 
So I thought I'd ask all you lovely people here ꒰ღ˘‿˘ற꒱❤⃛ 
Should I add some fruit? Include my FC? Write out my villagers names? So many options!
BTW, I know the background is a little generic. I just grabbed it off google >.< 
Any CC is welcome! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Now that I'm looking at it, should it be bigger?! XD 
le sigh


----------



## BungoTheElf

^ yeah its cute but kinda small D: its kinda nice already though, I wouldn't add any more! c:

my sigs been my friends and i from a group we made in the summer called the open gate social WE R STARTING TO GET MOREACTIVE NOW YAYY <3 gonna keep my sig like that for a while hehe

my avatar is just because.







almost done watCHING GHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## London

lynn105 said:


> ^ yeah its cute but kinda small D: its kinda nice already though, I wouldn't add any more! c:
> 
> my sigs been my friends and i from a group we made in the summer called the open gate social WE R STARTING TO GET MOREACTIVE NOW YAYY <3 gonna keep my sig like that for a while hehe
> 
> my avatar is just because.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost done watCHING GHHHHHHHHHHHHH



your sig is super cute! did you make it yourself?


----------



## Big Forum User

Signature testing, testing, 1, 2, 3...


----------



## London

Made a new one, hehe :3


----------



## BungoTheElf

click on the spoiler in my sig ffor credits and links  townofcrossing made it!

your new sig is cute too!


----------



## Bowie




----------



## ItsSarahxo

The shop I went to for my current signature is gone  But I need to update my dreamies and switch some people out. Would anyone be willing to make me a new one? I will pay TBT bells.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

londonfog said:


> Made a new one, hehe :3



I love your new Signature!


----------



## Rina

I think I meant to post here when I made my signature but never did. The first one I've made in a while!
I considered opening up a shop but they're too time-consuming + I stress out over not knowing what people want exactly @_@


----------



## winterfallen

signature test. u__u this took me forever.


----------



## Aradai

I'm keeping this one, I loves it. Background and font <3


----------



## Big Forum User

Previewing siggy...


----------



## Big Forum User

What do you think? Of my signature

- - - Post Merge - - -

What? I updated it but it undid it!

- - - Post Merge - - -

now it did.


----------



## Mariah

Big Forum User said:


> What do you think? Of my signature
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> What? I updated it but it undid it!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> now it did.



Too small and too big.


----------



## Locket

how are my sigs?
http://imgur.com/A2dlQia


----------



## Cou

Star Fire said:


> how are my sigs?
> http://imgur.com/A2dlQia



Wait, is it only supposed to be like an outline/design? I don't see anything else ;@;


----------



## dovienya

Testing my sad lil signature. The background is from Pokemon Heartgold. And I have no photoshop skills.


----------



## Thunder

I've been seeing WonderK's sigs everywhere (couple that with Smash bros hype) and it made me want to take a crack at one for the first time in about a year.

All of my fonts and brushes are on my old computer, so I made due with Gimp's default brushes and half-assed the font. I like how it came out though, even if it's a little rusty. I'll probably polish it up a little in the morning whenever I decide to wake up.


----------



## VillageDweller

Thunder said:


> I've been seeing WonderK's sigs everywhere (couple that with Smash bros hype) and it made me want to take a crack at one for the first time in about a year.
> 
> All of my fonts and brushes are on my old computer, so I made due with Gimp's default brushes and half-assed the font. I like how it came out though, even if it's a little rusty. I'll probably polish it up a little in the morning whenever I decide to wake up.



yess a gimp user 
it looks cool <3 teach me how to make text pls

i make my signatures huge for some reason. see below


----------



## Hyoshido

Thunder said:


> -Snip-


Lookin' ace broski, I need to get into these things sometime ._.
pls make me a Greninja one oops.


----------



## Thunder

Hyogo said:


> Lookin' ace broski, I need to get into these things sometime ._.
> pls make me a Greninja one oops.



I think the only people I've made (decent) signatures for were AndyB, Bacon Boy, and Miranda.

I might take more requests but I'm lazy and get overwhelmed by the workload :B


----------



## Hyoshido

Make people like me pay TBT bells or somethin'


----------



## Thunder

That'll probably be the route I'll go. If I can handle the workload and am able to keep up a consistent quality without people having to wait like a month or so, then I'll probably set something up.

Don't hold your breath, though.


----------



## Horus

Ooo 10/10 Thunder

So glad TBT is slowly switching from AC sigs to Graphical themed sigs


----------



## Thunder

Horus said:


> Ooo 10/10 Thunder
> 
> So glad TBT is slowly switching from AC sigs to Graphical themed sigs



Just like old times. 

I guess whenever GFX sigs get back into swing you always have to have a pink neon Lelouch sig (I was gonna compliment you on that until I found out it wasn't you that made it  ).


----------



## Thunder

Thunder said:


> I'll probably polish it up a little in the morning whenever I decide to wake up.



Got around to that polishing, text looks much better now.


----------



## Murray

Thunder said:


> Got around to that polishing, text looks much better now.



can u do sigs with all my dreamies in them ?


----------



## Jake

thunder made my sig for me ty ily!!

rate 10/10 or get banned


----------



## Cou

awesomesauce thunder i didn't know you gfx'd!!!


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

Jake. said:


> thunder made my sig for me ty ily!!
> 
> rate 10/10 or get banned



I rate...9.5/10!
Just kidding!  10/10


----------



## Thunder

Jake. said:


> thunder made my sig for me ty ily!!
> 
> rate 10/10 or get banned



no problem yo



Cou said:


> awesomesauce thunder i didn't know you gfx'd!!!



yeah man, i've had my sig for like a week already.


----------



## BungoTheElf

what should I put in my rotating siggggg I can fit like 100 things it in I think

I have some gfx and art but idk what else to put on it lol


----------



## Cou

Thunder said:


> yeah man, i've had my sig for like a week already.



ok wow tfti i want you to make me one too >3> (and i didn't know since I haven't been on here much or see you post etc)

i really like what you do for the bottom of your sigs btw so yeah make me one thank you xoooooo



lynn105 said:


> what should I put in my rotating siggggg I can fit like 100 things it in I think
> 
> I have some gfx and art but idk what else to put on it lol


rotating... sig...???? 0_0 sigs rotate now wahh? OAO


----------



## BungoTheElf

Cou said:


> ok wow tfti i want you to make me one too >3> (and i didn't know since I haven't been on here much or see you post etc)
> 
> i really like what you do for the bottom of your sigs btw so yeah make me one thank you xoooooo
> 
> 
> rotating... sig...???? 0_0 sigs rotate now wahh? OAO



Yeahhh >: D when you refresh there's a new sig! 

I use signavatar but some people use the Gaia online onee I just find signavatar better for some reason lol + you can do rotating avatars 8D

- doot doot -

http://signavatar.com
http://gaiatools.com/randosig/

Actually I think I will do the rotating avatar in the morning lol


----------



## Thunder

I use http://random-image.net/, but there's a hit cap, last time i used it was on easter and i had to replace it like three times.



Cou said:


> ok wow tfti i want you to make me one too >3> (and i didn't know since I haven't been on here much or see you post etc)
> 
> i really like what you do for the bottom of your sigs btw so yeah make me one thank you xoooooo
> 
> 
> rotating... sig...???? 0_0 sigs rotate now wahh? OAO



man all you had to do was say please


----------



## Cou

lynn105 said:


> Yeahhh >: D when you refresh there's a new sig!
> 
> I use signavatar but some people use the Gaia online onee I just find signavatar better for some reason lol + you can do rotating avatars 8D
> 
> - doot doot -
> 
> http://signavatar.com
> http://gaiatools.com/randosig/
> 
> Actually I think I will do the rotating avatar in the morning lol





Thunder said:


> I use http://random-image.net/, but there's a hit cap, last time i used it was on easter and i had to replace it like three times.



WHAT THE HELL I'm hummaning wow that's cool, I didn't know it was possible for sigs/bb code as well, thanks!!! Anyway Lynn, to reply to your previous question, hahaha the best to go would be art and gfx like you mentioned (i got nothing else sorry) I can't even manage to find one thing to put on my sig LOL.





> man all you had to do was say please


sigh please thndeer


----------



## BungoTheElf

Yeahhhh if I put too much art I'll have to credit a lot of people though LOL need to edit my spoiler more D: it's kinda jumbly'd up

But maybe I can just put some text with credit under it in the extra transparent areas around it hmmmm




and thunder pls me too


----------



## kuseiro

testing out my signature :c... first one I made was for Piyo and I'm gonna sharpen up my skills a bit. But it seems like there are more non-AC sigs now, I perhaps joined the boat too late..?


----------



## Aradai

lynn105 said:


> what should I put in my rotating siggggg I can fit like 100 things it in I think
> 
> I have some gfx and art but idk what else to put on it lol


Maybe switch between art made for you, and your lemon-hime sigs? Then again, you have a ton of each, so maybe the ones you like the most?


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

What do you guys think about my new signature? 

I think it looks okay, seeing as this is only my second-time-ever making one. lol. (sources for the background and pixels I used are in the "About Me/Bio" portion of my profile, btw)

EDIT: Also I made a snazzy picture of Drift to mark the day that he finally settled in to Frogdale 


Spoiler: Drift pic


----------



## Aradai

polliwog said:


> What do you guys think about my new signature?
> 
> I think it looks okay, seeing as this is only my second-time-ever making one. lol. (sources for the background and pixels I used are in the "About Me/Bio" portion of my profile, btw)
> 
> EDIT: Also I made a snazzy picture of Drift to mark the day that he finally settled in to Frogdale
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Drift pic


Thats one coolio sig, dude. I like towns with one species! So many possibilities for a lot of species.


----------



## unravel

Make a Sig 
Naoto Shirogane holding a gun or a dragon please


----------



## WonderK

I was digging through some old files and stumbled across this. Anyone else hyped for the ruby/sapphire remakes?






*Original:
*







ITookYourWaffles said:


> Make a Sig
> Naoto Shirogane holding a gun or a dragon please



If you want a signature, check out my GFX shop.


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> I was digging through some old files and stumbled across this. Anyone else hyped for the ruby/sapphire remakes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Original:
> *


That's pretty awesome! I like the red eyes. Too bad Rayquaza had to be cropped out.

Im definately getting Omega Ruby. Mainly because Groundon, and I like to have the opposite version of my brother, so we can help each other complete the dex.


----------



## Thunder

Poor Rayquaza gets hm01 out.

I like it, looks nice.

Also I'll probably see if there are any other exclusives before I make a decision.


----------



## ryan88

My Sigature is the best!


----------



## WonderK

Heh. Not sure why I cut Rayqauaza off. I did this 3 years ago.


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> Heh. Not sure why I cut Rayqauaza off. I did this 3 years ago.



I'm thinking because of the Pokemon logo or something of the sort.


----------



## WonderK

Naw. I can easily remove that with ease. I guess I was trying to focus on Kyogre and Groudon. That's why I blurred him out into the background. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Boom. Removed the logo. Took me like 1 minute (I was bored).


----------



## WonderK

That, ladies and gentlemen, is the first signature I made in my life. This was back at around 2007~2008.


----------



## Thunder

Not my first, but jesus christ this is ugly.


----------



## Zeiro

I made these in like 2009 when Pokemon Platinum first came out. I was obsessed with blurred edges. And smoothness. And Giratina. I WAS 12.


----------



## Aradai

Thunder said:


> Not my first, but jesus christ this is ugly.



What is going on with this?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zeiro said:


> I made these in like 2009 when Pokemon Platinum first came out. I was obsessed with blurred edges. And smoothness. And Giratina. I WAS 12.



Not that bad for a 12 year old.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I remember, as a kid, I would take random photos and put them in this old photo editor and crop and and weird effects to it. Sadly, I can't display them, because I can't find them. But there was this one when I took Pokemon and added them everywhere on the file. I printed it out. It was gaudy as hell, but it must have liked it a lot.


----------



## WonderK

Nice signatures, guys. They look better than the first one I did.

Anyway, this is my submission for cabin 4's banner (smash camp).


----------



## Aradai

Smash Camp looks interesting. The submissions so far are pretty awesome.


----------



## WonderK

Dug this up as well. I did this around 2011.






original:


----------



## Aradai

Well, that's a turn of events for just a generic parked bicycle...


----------



## WonderK

Amazing what you can do in photo shop, right? You can change the entire atmosphere in an image.


----------



## Aradai

Definitely.


----------



## Thunder

Sparkanine said:


> What is going on with this?



I have no idea.

Must've been a dark time in my life.


----------



## WonderK

If you haven't bought Mario Kart 8 yet, get to it. You can still get a free Wii U game.
Signature made by me, of course.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Even though others can already see it in my sig shop, this was literally days ago or so my first GFX sig image and I must say I like the outcome xD:






Not incredible, but I like my first outcome, just used what abilities I have previously as a designer to follow the tutorial <:


----------



## Thunder

Ooh, those sigs look pretty snazzy.



WonderK said:


> If you haven't bought Mario Kart 8 yet, get to it. You can still get a free Wii U game.
> Signature made by me, of course.



Don't suppose that comes with a free Wii U too? :V








Just finished up a sig for lynn, the render was a little choppy but it came out alright. 

Was asked for sparklies, butterflies, paper cranes, tv things, a scarf or sakuras.

So I got like, three at least.


----------



## BungoTheElf

Thunder said:


> Ooh, those sigs look pretty snazzy.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't suppose that comes with a free Wii U too? :V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished up a sig for lynn, the render was a little choppy but it came out alright.
> 
> Was asked for sparklies, butterflies, paper cranes, tv things, a scarf or sakuras.
> 
> So I got like, three at least.



THEY WERE JUST SUGGESTIONS AND I WAS TIRed I don't even know why I asked for butterflies actually V:

but thank you again and yay for ayano in my siggg :^D


----------



## WonderK

@Kairi-Kitten: Improvement from the original

@Thunder: Signature looks good. I like the way you do your text. There's only one person on this forum that always requests sparkles in a signature.

New Signature:





Here it is in B/W


----------



## Thunder

lynn105 said:


> THEY WERE JUST SUGGESTIONS AND I WAS TIRed I don't even know why I asked for butterflies actually V:
> 
> but thank you again and yay for ayano in my siggg :^D



Hehe, I think it worked out with the butterflies actually, didn't have much luck finding good vectors for the paper cranes (plus the ones I did find were a little too... idle)

Best I could do for the tv effect was giving it a... monitor-static? kind of feel with the horizontal lines.

Glad you like it.



WonderK said:


> @Thunder: Signature looks good. I like the way you do your text. There's only one person on this forum that always requests sparkles in a signature.
> 
> New Signature:



Well sparkles are pretty great.

Thank ya, at first it was kind of a pain to make sure they didn't look generic, but I think I've gotten the hang of it.

Liking the new sig. Nailed the depth, and looks pretty clean overall.


----------



## WonderK

More of some of my first signatures:











This is when I discovered C4Ds for the first time:


----------



## toricrossing

Signature that I made myself. Critiques are welcome


----------



## Mayor Lark

Signature of mine below, I drew the top portion
wondering if it looks okay


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Currently working on this for myself, another add-on as you would to my rando-sig, not sure if I have the focal point entirely but it's a process:







It is also in my sig, but I may do some extra gradient mapping if needed.


----------



## Aradai

^^Looks nice as always. I like the colors.


----------



## toricrossing

@Mayor Lark - Your signature is adorable :3 I wish I could draw


----------



## BungoTheElf

I feel like changing my sig layout but I can't think of anything cool 0:


----------



## toricrossing

I'm kinda stuck on editing a signature. I have the psd file that I want to be made into a cute sig. Is anyone good with editing pictures onto a gif?

*Never mind. Someone is already helping me*


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Whooo finished the tag WonderK was bugging me about xD Or anyways the tutorial I was so often putting off finishing, it's in my sig but I like how it potentially turned out:






Gonna wait and see what I could fix if any, sooooooo many layers Dx


----------



## Thunder

Not bad, though some of the effects you used look a little fuzzy around the edges.

Was due for a new avatar, also modified the little column to the left of it since the old one is still on another computer.

I'll probably end up swapping Jin if I find another image I like.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Thunder said:


> Not bad, though some of the effects you used look a little fuzzy around the edges.
> 
> Was due for a new avatar, also modified the little column to the left of it since the old one is still on another computer.
> 
> I'll probably end up swapping Jin if I find another image I like.



I do agree, getting guidance currently on improving it, so am manually getting through each layer to fix the gritty parts aka the fuzzy edges, I am removing the smudge effect as it came out looking fairly bad. Still learning as I go

Note- I think your GFX is quite incredible haha, just needed to say that.


----------



## Hound00med

Newest Celadon sig idea.. I tried to dim down the background, but I dunno how it looks.. I tried to make the background fit into Celadon City's theme, but hey 

http://i.imgur.com/tnxkxJ6.png


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Hound00med said:


> Newest Celadon sig idea.. I tried to dim down the background, but I dunno how it looks.. I tried to make the background fit into Celadon City's theme, but hey
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/tnxkxJ6.png



I like how the pokemons look like the villagers. Can't wait to see your finished pokeman town


----------



## WonderK

Already posted these in my gallery. Thought I'd post these here so more people can see them:
Original:





SuperMarioKart SNES:



​
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Original:





Zombie apocalypse:





- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Original:





Metal Slug Rebels:


----------



## CR33P

omg i wish i could afford photoshop but all i have is crap p.net


----------



## dovienya

Testing signature again. I think the font is a better choice.


----------



## Aradai

Changed around a lot of things (the hyperlink title for my tumblr, layout, etc.). Kinda like it better now.

Should I add anything?


----------



## ryan88

too bad the + images thing is sold out. I have art that changes every refresh in my 3'rd spoiler


----------



## hkfrith

Ewww Zeiro I love titanfall :3


----------



## jessicat_197

Can you guys read me fc and dc?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can only see it if I zoom. Is that a problem?


----------



## Miaa

jessicat_197 said:


> I can only see it if I zoom. Is that a problem?



It's not legible unless I zoom in.


Anyway,
Newest addition to my signatures


----------



## BungoTheElf

First gfx I've ever tried. I have no idea what I'm doing. Did it on sai but I think I might have a photoshop thing from when I bought my tablet


----------



## WonderK

lynn105 said:


> First gfx I've ever tried. I have no idea what I'm doing. Did it on sai but I think I might have a photoshop thing from when I bought my tablet



..... That's crazy good for your first tag. Really impressed, Lynn.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

lynn105 said:


> First gfx I've ever tried. I have no idea what I'm doing. Did it on sai but I think I might have a photoshop thing from when I bought my tablet



Wow it really looks great<3 I should get on my next tutorial, never do lately xD


----------



## BungoTheElf

WonderK said:


> ..... That's crazy good for your first tag. Really impressed, Lynn.





Kairi-Kitten said:


> Wow it really looks great<3 I should get on my next tutorial, never do lately xD



Aww thanks guys :D

 gfx is pretty fun to do haha new hobby to do if I have art block or something lol


----------



## DaCoSim

testing...


----------



## Mayor Lark

I just finished my first GFX... In GIMP. I've never used Gimp as an editing program, and I'm not sure I like the interface... might go back to SAI.
But seriously, why is adding text so difficult???​


----------



## Cou

oooh you guys have some cute tags!

wowooow lynn, that's really good for a first one!!! i love the colors you used!

///

anyway, i'm not sure where to ask this, there doesn't seem to be an ask thread here in the museum but... does anyone have good watercolor brushes? preferably for coloring, no spatter or anything like that? Thanks!


----------



## Mayor Lark

Cou said:


> oooh you guys have some cute tags!
> 
> wowooow lynn, that's really good for a first one!!! i love the colors you used!
> 
> ///
> 
> anyway, i'm not sure where to ask this, there doesn't seem to be an ask thread here in the museum but... does anyone have good watercolor brushes? preferably for coloring, no spatter or anything like that? Thanks!



For which program? Because I have good watercolor brush settings for SAI....


----------



## Cou

Mayor Lark said:


> For which program? Because I have good watercolor brush settings for SAI....



SAI and CS5  If you don't mind sharing the one for SAI please?


----------



## Mayor Lark

It's not that special, but you can play around with the edge hardness and density and such.


Spoiler: watercolor brush settings






​


----------



## Cou

Mayor Lark said:


> It's not that special, but you can play around with the edge hardness and density and such.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: watercolor brush settings
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 57734
> 
> 
> ​



OOOOh thank you so much!! lifesaver!!! I don't use SAI as much as PS but I'll experiment with this, thanks a ton!


----------



## Thunder

lynn105 said:


> First gfx I've ever tried. I have no idea what I'm doing. Did it on sai but I think I might have a photoshop thing from when I bought my tablet



Shoot, this is actually pretty good for your first try.



Mayor Lark said:


> I just finished my first GFX... In GIMP. I've never used Gimp as an editing program, and I'm not sure I like the interface... might go back to SAI.
> But seriously, why is adding text so difficult???​



Gimp takes some getting used to, but when you get the hang of it you can make some cool stuff. Pretty much all of what I do is in Gimp and it turns out pretty well.



Goodbye, Dr. Strange

Having a little trouble deciding what I should do with my avatar, so I'm rolling with this one for now.


----------



## Mayor Lark

Thunder said:


> Gimp takes some getting used to, but when you get the hang of it you can make some cool stuff. Pretty much all of what I do is in Gimp and it turns out pretty well.



Thanks for the reassurance! I'll be practicing a lot more in Gimp once WonderK's SOTW contests start! I can't wait.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

My latest sig addition w/ major tips/help from WonderK<(^_^)>:


----------



## WonderK

Much better.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

WonderK said:


> Much better.



Long and tiresome help very much appreciated<3 and thanks<(^_^


----------



## WonderK

Sonic tag I made.


----------



## Mayor Lark

WonderK said:


> Sonic tag I made.



I like how you made the image have depth. It's a very nice image, good job.
(what a weeb tho)


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

I don't really have a signature, but I was wondering what you guys thought of my Avatar?


----------



## Kelpcey

I don't really know if this is the place to post it, but what do you guys think of my signature WIP? I'll add background and stuff later, I'm mainly asking about the sprites I made. I have it as a signature right now since getting villagers usually requires picture dreamie proof so yeah u.u

Also if you have any ideas on what I could do for a background and stuff I'm very open to suggestions c:


----------



## Cam1

New signature and avatar from WonderK! I love it! Everyone go to his shop. NOW.


----------



## BungoTheElf

SPARKLIFIES MIN-AH GIFIFIES MIN-AH


----------



## Murray

Just finished new ponyo sig with 10 variations on rotation. rip toadette


----------



## unravel

I think we should make a how to do GPX sig I can see people are interested making sigs
I also suggested that we should make a thread for exchanging texture and stuff people who are willing to share Fractals, C4D and shizwhat do you think?


----------



## WonderK

ITookYourWaffles said:


> I think we should make a how to do GPX sig I can see people are interested making sigs
> I also suggested that we should make a thread for exchanging texture and stuff people who are willing to share Fractals, C4D and shizwhat do you think?



I was actually thinking about making a GFX resources thread. The thread would be filled with C4Ds, tutorials, textures, stocks, good quality renders, etc. I'm considering this because a lot of people are getting into GFX. Heh.


----------



## Horus

WonderK said:


> I was actually thinking about making a GFX resources thread. The thread would be filled with C4Ds, tutorials, textures, stocks, good quality renders, etc. I'm considering this because a lot of people are getting into GFX. Heh.



yes pls


----------



## Murray

horus i like your new sig i didnt think you were a shrek kinda guy


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

WonderK said:


> I was actually thinking about making a GFX resources thread. The thread would be filled with C4Ds, tutorials, textures, stocks, good quality renders, etc. I'm considering this because a lot of people are getting into GFX. Heh.



Oh Em Gee please, yes O_O I will forcefully glomp you if you do nyahaha xD


----------



## unravel

WonderK said:


> I was actually thinking about making a GFX resources thread. The thread would be filled with C4Ds, tutorials, textures, stocks, good quality renders, etc. I'm considering this because a lot of people are getting into GFX. Heh.



Lol thanks to you I feel like doing this it's been 3 months since I haven't touch my photoshop. I can help if you want 



I'm so proud 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think we should start share textures and shiz xD


----------



## Farobi

WonderK said:


> I was actually thinking about making a GFX resources thread. The thread would be filled with C4Ds, tutorials, textures, stocks, good quality renders, etc. I'm considering this because a lot of people are getting into GFX. Heh.


Please do! I'm not the most creative and it would be nice to get some of these stuff


----------



## unravel

Share your blessings guys haha


----------



## WonderK

Alright alright. I'll make it. Heh. It'll be created sometime today.


----------



## Miharu

Been a while since I've gotten back to making sigs and avatars xD I used to make lots of them all the time on crunchyroll. What do you guys think? (Feel free to give me a harsh critic, I haven't made sigs in forever haha it'll be nice to get one! c: I went for more of a cute, simple, bright sig) ; w; Also the program I used was Gimp. Thanks!


----------



## WonderK

Miharu said:


> Been a while since I've gotten back to making sigs and avatars xD I used to make lots of them all the time on crunchyroll. What do you guys think? (Feel free to give me a harsh critic, I haven't made sigs in forever haha it'll be nice to get one! c: I went for more of a cute, simple, bright sig) ; w; Also the program I used was Gimp. Thanks!



Signature looks great. Love the lighting and the text is actually quite fitting. Try working on depth and overlapping your renders to mesh them into the background and their surroundings.


----------



## Miharu

WonderK said:


> Signature looks great. Love the lighting and the text is actually quite fitting. Try working on depth and overlapping your renders to mesh them into the background and their surroundings.



Haha thanks! And I'll definitely try that! I just need to make a few more as practice so I can start getting the hang of gimp again ahaha! And I love using pixel fonts for sigs <3 They normally show up very well.


----------



## WonderK

Miharu said:


> Haha thanks! And I'll definitely try that! I just need to make a few more as practice so I can start getting the hang of gimp again ahaha! And I love using pixel fonts for sigs <3 They normally show up very well.



Be sure to post them. I'm eager to see your finished products.


----------



## Miharu

WonderK said:


> Be sure to post them. I'm eager to see your finished products.



Just finished my second one! c: I'm happy haha I'm getting the hang of gimp again! Also thank you so much for your tips! It helped me remember some things haha! 





Oh! Also here's the photo I used c: 


Spoiler


----------



## DaCoSim

testing avatar


----------



## epona

there is a lot going on in my new sig


----------



## ryan88

testing avatar


----------



## Cam1

My first EVER signature that I made
http://s1272.photobucket.com/user/pokecam420/media/Monokuma_zps8615543e.png.html
BBCode isnt working, so just click the link

- - - Post Merge - - -

I know its really bad, but I would like to know what I should work on next to help me ease into it.


----------



## Jollian

I have gimp downloaded anyway so I tried making my first GFX sig for fun.
I looked at a few tutorials and they confused me a whole lot so I just sorta played around with it until I got tired. Probably could have added some more colors... or used a stock... or some other cool stuff. Here it is: [x] Feel free to offer some tips, I might practice it a little in the future just to see if I can make some cool stuff, and, uh yeahhhhh... *hides*

now that i'm looking at it harder it looks really dull and it's definitely not balanced. oh well, i'll just practice more later


----------



## Miharu

Testing new Avatar <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

My newest GFX, going to add to sig/gallery too


----------



## neon-tetra

Testing avatar


----------



## Thunder

new avatar. gotta love ridiculously oversized swords.


----------



## WonderK

Thunder said:


> new avatar. gotta love ridiculously oversized swords.









Best yet.​


----------



## misslollipops

*Kandise's Signature Shop Rave!*

Okay so I just received my signature I ordered, and let me say, I would've paid 5000 TBT bells for it (don't get any ideas kbelle4)! It's colourful, cute, and gives my town info! Everything a sig should be! I'm just so happy! 11/10! Have you been to Kandise's Signature Shop, and if so, was your experience good! Mine certainly was!


----------



## Aradai

misslollipops said:


> Okay so I just received my signature I ordered, and let me say, I would've paid 5000 TBT bells for it (don't get any ideas kbelle4)! It's colourful, cute, and gives my town info! Everything a sig should be! I'm just so happy! 11/10! Have you been to Kandise's Signature Shop, and if so, was your experience good! Mine certainly was!



Did you try to make a thread or something?


----------



## Gregriii

I have make a bump banner :'D How it looks?


----------



## Aradai

Gregriii said:


> I have make a bump banner :'D How it looks?


That's adorable.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Sparkanine said:


> That's adorable.



Agreed<3


----------



## neon-tetra

I just made this really easy avatar that I'm using


----------



## Bowie

Well, I resized my signature image, and enhanced it slightly. I'm still unaware as to whether or not the enhanced version is better than the original, however. What do you lot think?


----------



## WonderK

It looks exactly the same to me.


----------



## Music_123

WonderK said:


> It looks exactly the same to me.



nope,it's a bit darker


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Music_123 said:


> nope,it's a bit darker



Hahaha the details Devin


----------



## g u a v a

; A; not sure if this is the right thread but how do you set up signatures that change whenever the page is refreshed?


----------



## Aradai

Mayor Leaf said:


> ; A; not sure if this is the right thread but how do you set up signatures that change whenever the page is refreshed?


Well, I use http://signavatar.com. It's the best. First, you take the direct link of the images and put them in each box, then you press "Add" , and after that, you select "Edit Signatures" and a little link should be on the top of the page (not the url bar). Put it in your sig with the IMG tags around it and voila, you have a rotating sig.


----------



## g u a v a

Sparkanine said:


> Well, I use http://signavatar.com. It's the best. First, you take the direct link of the images and put them in each box, then you press "Add" , and after that, you select "Edit Signatures" and a little link should be on the top of the page (not the url bar). Put it in your sig with the IMG tags around it and voila, you have a rotating sig.



Thank you, thank you! I did it :> Now I don't have to pick only one signature.


----------



## Gregriii

Wallpaper for new phone: 



Spoiler:  WHY I MAKE GOOD ART WHEN I DO SOMETHING FOR ME BUT I DO BAD THINGS WHEN I'M IN A CONTEST OR MAKING REQUESTS? UGH, Btw, SAYAKA IS LOVE <3


----------



## Zanessa

New avatar for the first time in almost a year. :3


----------



## Aradai

I'm debating if I should get a new avatar or stay with this. I changed my avatar so many times ickk.


----------



## Aradai

Okay, I can go with this avatar, or I can pull an "Adol the Red" and I can crop myself a Transistor avatar.





Curse you, 100x100 limit. I s2g Red looks like Ariel in this.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

Any thoughts on my new avatar?


----------



## toricrossing

My first signature ever


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

what do you peoples think about my sig/sigs?



and my sunny ref? (I made it yesterday)

- - - Post Merge - - -

ur sig is so kawaii tori!


----------



## toricrossing

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> what do you peoples think about my sig/sigs?
> 
> 
> 
> and my sunny ref? (I made it yesterday)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ur sig is so kawaii tori!


Aww thank you


----------



## Axeler137

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> what do you peoples think about my sig/sigs?
> 
> 
> 
> and my sunny ref? (I made it yesterday)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ur sig is so kawaii tori!



I do like the cycling through the Tags :3
Got a new layout for my signature, much more basic. 
Shoutout to WonderK for the banner


----------



## MayorYuu

How did you make that? *o* it's so cute!!


----------



## Cam1

I know I have had them for a while, but thoughts on my sig and avatar? All pics except userbar in sig cycle


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

PokeCam420 said:


> I know I have had them for a while, but thoughts on my sig and avatar? All pics except userbar in sig cycle



Pretty neat!  I like how they both go together with the backgrounds, drawing style, and such. 

I don't really have a signature, but what do you think of my avatar?  I wonder what feedback I'll get... D:


----------



## Hipster

I'm in need of a cool junko icon


----------



## amarillo

I like how the comments from the beginning don't even make sense anymore now that everyone's sigs and avatars have changed so much!


----------



## Moosenhagen

Do you like my signature? I made it today! I didnt make it a gif cause i didnt want/couldnt be bothered to duplicate placements like 11 times on each gif frame lmao


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

Moosenhagen said:


> Do you like my signature? I made it today! I didnt make it a gif cause i didnt want/couldnt be bothered to duplicate placements like 11 times on each gif frame lmao



It's very cute!


----------



## Moosenhagen

MeghanNewLeaf said:


> It's very cute!


thank you!


----------



## cuppins

In progress shot of my signature! I'm actually quite pleased, aside from the things I need to pick at (like aren't those frogs a little big..?) Going from my tablet monitor to my regular monitor can cause color issues, so that outline color might need to get changed. I still need to draw Pheobe, Renee and Portia!


----------



## Zanessa

cuppins said:


> In progress shot of my signature! I'm actually quite pleased, aside from the things I need to pick at (like aren't those frogs a little big..?) Going from my tablet monitor to my regular monitor can cause color issues, so that outline color might need to get changed. I still need to draw Pheobe, Renee and Portia!



So cute!


----------



## Amissapanda

Made myself a signature for these forums, finally. : ) I did use those free to use sprites, since I've never been a spriter, myself. If I ever learn to draw the characters or somehow get better at drawing animals, I may try a fully-drawn one, eventually. As it is currently, I'm thinking of adding my mayor in as a drawing on the side (where Avery is standing with the orange/orange tree now). That or find a way to get her sprited.


----------



## spCrossing

I really need to start making an Animal Crossing signature like everybody else here.
Problem is, I suck at Photoshop.


----------



## Moosenhagen

Are you looking at one with pixel sprites? if so i'll be happy to make you one!


----------



## Fluffs

Can someone please enlighten me on how to change the color of the font in my sig *when it's partitioned into left and right*? I don't know if the split/partition caused this, but the color BB code does NOT work. It makes everything except the "dreamie" part disappear. :/ This is frustrating.


----------



## Gracelia

Fluffs said:


> Can someone please enlighten me on how to change the color of the font in my sig *when it's partitioned into left and right*? I don't know if the split/partition caused this, but the color BB code does NOT work. It makes everything except the "dreamie" part disappear. :/ This is frustrating.



You'll have to put two color codes into each part of the table. any coding has to be inside the split, i guess So whatever is inbetween the second " [td] " and " [/td], you'll have to code as (should be final product): 


		HTML:
	

[td][color=12323]mayor fluffy of latte, etcetc etc[/color][/td]


----------



## Gosalyne

Hmmm... I did some sort of Autumn themed signature.
Is it any good? 




http://postimage.org/index.php?lang=french


I still prefer my summer one bellow. Summer is the best!


----------



## Fluffs

Gracelia said:


> You'll have to put two color codes into each part of the table. any coding has to be inside the split, i guess So whatever is inbetween the second " [td] " and " [/td], you'll have to code as (should be final product):
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> [td][color=12323]mayor fluffy of latte, etcetc etc[/color][/td]



I did that, but it didn't work. BUT, I found the problem. When you click the color directly from the palette, the color code has quotation marks (") around, all I needed was to get rid of that. .__. Thanks though!


----------



## neon-tetra

I had to change my signature, because Zell moved out.


----------



## Horus

changed my avatar to have a glitchy effect thing


----------



## Zanessa

Horus said:


> changed my avatar to have a glitchy effect thing



I really like it.


----------



## Zeiro

i am addicted to nina flowers


----------



## Paperboy012305

What do you guys think of my signature? Is it too big?


----------



## nard

Paperboy012305 said:


> What do you guys think of my signature? Is it too big?




Yes, I'm positive it's too big. Sorry. :c


Changed avatar and signature because Pietro moved out. I'm still crying. How do they look?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Fuzzling said:


> Yes, I'm positive it's too big. Sorry. :c
> 
> 
> Changed avatar and signature because Pietro moved out. I'm still crying. How do they look?


Oh? What should I get rid of?


----------



## nard

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh? What should I get rid of?




It looks like it's good now, Paperboy!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, you could try resizing your sig or making the text smaller if you want your MK8 license.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Fuzzling said:


> It looks like it's good now, Paperboy!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, you could try resizing your sig or making the text smaller if you want your MK8 license.


How do I do that? I tried doing it, it didn't work.


----------



## nard

Paperboy012305 said:


> How do I do that? I tried doing it, it didn't work.











Here's a resized version. Hopefully it helps!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry if the quality is bad, it's the best I got...


----------



## Paperboy012305

Fuzzling said:


> Here's a resized version. Hopefully it helps!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Sorry if the quality is bad, it's the best I got...


Ok, i'll try that.

- - - Post Merge - - -

How about now?


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

You know that you're truly obsessed when your Signature becomes what you like. D:

Is it too big?  I'm worried about the size...


----------



## Chris

MeghanNewLeaf said:


> You know that you're truly obsessed when your Signature becomes what you like. D:
> 
> Is it too big?  I'm worried about the size...



Yes, it's too large. The graphic is 31 pixels over the height limit alone.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

Tina said:


> Yes, it's too large. The graphic is 31 pixels over the height limit alone.



Okay...   For now I'll keep it in a Spoiler Tab until I can resize it (or find a new one)!


----------



## 7Yrs

Finally got around to making a signature.


----------



## nard

7Yrs said:


> Finally got around to making a signature.




Ooo, it looks very nice!


----------



## Aradai

got a new avatar from Kairi-Kitten.

zelda my bae <3


----------



## nard

Sparkanine said:


> got a new avatar from Kairi-Kitten.
> 
> zelda my bae <3




spark my bae <3


----------



## Aradai

Fuzzling said:


> spark my bae <3


<<<<<33333


----------



## Skyfall

Sparkanine said:


> got a new avatar from Kairi-Kitten.
> 
> zelda my bae <3



Me too!  I love your avatar, so beautiful.


----------



## Aradai

Skyfall said:


> Me too!  I love your avatar, so beautiful.


Ahh your's too! Sasha does really cool GFX. :3


----------



## 7Yrs

Fuzzling said:


> Ooo, it looks very nice!


Thank you! ^_^


----------



## simongrow250

Looks good!


----------



## Nyxia

Made my own signature.  Took forever trying to figure out how to do this, but it was so worth it.


----------



## Mariah

Lois447 said:


> Made my own signature.  Took forever trying to figure out how to do this, but it was so worth it.



It looks really grainy.


----------



## Nyxia

Mariah said:


> It looks really grainy.



That may be the gif underneath, its stars and the northern lights. It might not be perfect but for a first attempt at that kind of thing, I'm pretty pleased with how it turned out.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

Lois447 said:


> Made my own signature.  Took forever trying to figure out how to do this, but it was so worth it.



It looks good, especially for your first time.  Did you use a certain website to make it?


----------



## Apollyna

I like your signature a lot, Lois! Oh! You should check out dafont.com or a similar website, you can get a really nifty font to use on it for next time. How difficult would you say this try was?

[coughwowruderight?cough]


----------



## skylarfrances

okay testing out my signature. still in progress~


----------



## Solaeus

Spoiler



If you use art that's not yours:
_sourceyourartsourceyourart_
*SOURCE YOUR ART, PLEASE*


----------



## Skyfall

Just wanted to show off my new avatar and sig.


----------



## neon-tetra

So I made this sig, but when I try uploading it comes out blurry, what do I do?
http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g276/X3R3N/icons/sig-luna-2_zps7b9badbd.png


----------



## littlem0kid

M signature sucks..I plan on editing it soon and I want a signature with the cool little anime girl and villagers but..These people who know how to make them say "hmmm 500,000 bells deal or no" And Im all like \ ._. / So yeah..
I need a new signature..


----------



## Gracelia

neon-tetra said:


> So I made this sig, but when I try uploading it comes out blurry, what do I do?
> http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g276/X3R3N/icons/sig-luna-2_zps7b9badbd.png



I would use imgur, upload the image and insert it into your signature as 
	
	




		HTML:
	

[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/VKt06jh.png[/IMG]






littlem0kid said:


> M signature sucks..I plan on editing it soon and I want a signature with the cool little anime girl and villagers but..These people who know how to make them say "hmmm 500,000 bells deal or no" And Im all like \ ._. / So yeah..
> I need a new signature..



I'd recommend you to buy a signature from pengutango (click here). She has a shop and is super. You can use your TBT to buy one. I'm guessing the chibi you're talking about may be this one (click)?? If it is, simply make + save and upload for use whenever~


----------



## neon-tetra

*Gracelia: * [strike]It still looks a bit blurry to me. The quality on this site seems lower than on the image hosting site.[/strike] Oops! I forgot my screen is magnified, because I'm as blind as a bat, so it changes the images. Anyways, thanks for your help.


----------



## Locket

How does this look?



Spoiler


----------



## Ara

So I made my very first signature... It's my current one. Top right corner is the credit for the GIF. ♥


----------



## Nyxia

MeghanNewLeaf said:


> It looks good, especially for your first time.  Did you use a certain website to make it?



Thank you so much! No I used Photoshop  I just saved a gif from reddit and edited my name on top of it then uploaded it to photo bucket.  Sounds easy but it took quite a while since I couldn't find any tutorials on it online.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apollyna said:


> I like your signature a lot, Lois! Oh! You should check out dafont.com or a similar website, you can get a really nifty font to use on it for next time. How difficult would you say this try was?
> 
> [coughwowruderight?cough]



Thank you! That really means a lot. That's a good idea! I was just trying to keep it simple to start off with.  Hm, it's quite difficult to figure out how to do it correctly but the theory of it isn't actually that hard.  I was thinking of setting up a shop to make these for others maybe, if I have the time..  Would it be something you would be interested in?


----------



## DaCoSim

testing


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

@Lois447: No problem!  Now if only I had Photoshop...


----------



## Melina

I made my signature. I think it's pretty snazzy b/c Apollo.


----------



## kukotte

Just showing off my new signature


----------



## esweeeny

showing off my new sig! Look at that marshal !


----------



## uyumin

........................


----------



## esweeeny

Cool story bro!


----------



## uyumin

esweeeny said:


> showing off my new sig! Look at that marshal !



Marshal is soo cute :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

...I'm gonna change my sig....


----------



## esweeeny

He's just so darn adorable. I have a problem lol let's just say I'm a little obsessed!


----------



## Aradai

I finally found the perfect image to add to my spoiler


----------



## BungoTheElf

Aradai said:


> I finally found the perfect image to add to my spoiler









I HAVE JOINED THE CHRISTMAS FESTIVITIES


----------



## Aradai

lynn105 said:


> I HAVE JOINED THE CHRISTMAS FESTIVITIES


it took me forever to find this thing I have been looking since _April._


----------



## toricrossing

Spoiler: Art Stuff

























I created the signature and the dress. I'm pretty proud of myself.​


----------



## Murray

I made myself the pikmins


----------



## snapdragon

Zeiro said:


> Screw you mods with your huge avatars! Stretching the pages out like you own the damn place. Oh wait...



I don't know you or if you're still active, but I LOOOOVE your signature...NINA FLOWERS!


----------



## r a t

Is my signature cute enough?


----------



## Murray

Antlers said:


> Is my signature cute enough?



there is no such thing as 'cute enough'

-----

I unchristmafied myself rip christmas


----------



## Jake

what do u think?


----------



## Amyy

Jake. said:


> what do u think?



thats terrifying


----------



## Jake

Amyy said:


> thats terrifying



idk maybe you just dont have the artistic eye that i've got


----------



## aznapazna

It took so long to make this sig and I really love it yeye


----------



## esweeeny

Showing off my new Korra Chibi avatar! Such great work by Kammuh! ^o^


----------



## DaCoSim

Testing my new mardi gras sig I made


----------



## kassie

About to edit my signature, made this to match an avatar I have in mind:







Any advice would be appreciated c: Should I use this or stick with what I have?


----------



## Luna Moonbug

my new signature from KitsuneNikki..she's amazing..
she's making a second signature for me..i can't wait


----------



## Dark

im a cat


----------



## Murray

selcouth said:


> About to edit my signature, made this to match an avatar I have in mind:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated c: Should I use this or stick with what I have?



very original i like it


----------



## kassie

Murray said:


> very original i like it



Thankyou~


----------



## Paperboy012305

With the pixel that I paid for *Virals* to make for me, this is what I got. What do you think?


----------



## Aryxia

I don't know how I feel about this. Any advice?


----------



## Zanessa

Aryxia said:


> I don't know how I feel about this. Any advice?



It's nice but the quality is a bit too low for my liking. ;A;


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

Nvm ~


----------



## Murray

omg many hours making this sig, now whenever i go to edit it it's just a wall of text 9.9


----------



## Aryxia

ZanessaGaily said:


> It's nice but the quality is a bit too low for my liking. ;A;



Thanks~

And it's especially around the face, right? I didn't do anything differently this time, but five minutes in I realised something was wrong ;-;


----------



## DaCoSim

Testing out the green wonder !!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

Not sure about my new sig ~ Does it look ok? maybe the shadow is a bit much..


----------



## ellabella12345

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> Not sure about my new sig ~ Does it look ok? maybe the shadow is a bit much..



So cute! I love it <3

-I need to find who did my dreamy signature! or that can edit it?


----------



## esweeeny

I wanted to make sure this sig I set up was okay? Anyone let me know?! I've got Itachi and Konoha rotating! ^o^


----------



## Ayaya

esweeeny said:


> I wanted to make sure this sig I set up was okay? Anyone let me know?! I've got Itachi and Konoha rotating! ^o^



can't really make sure but it looks taller than 250px? you might want to move image at the bottom to the left, just to be safe o:


----------



## esweeeny

sounds good, I'll fix that! I think the bottom image was making it too high
I resized everything to smaller to make sure it works, I'll try to fix it, thanks so much!


----------



## Aryxia

I'm not sure if I should use one of these in my sig or stick with the eyes >.<;;


----------



## snowblizzard24

Aryxia said:


> I'm not sure if I should use one of these in my sig or stick with the eyes >.<;;



Either one of these look awesome. I would probably go with the first one since I like to include text and stuff, but depends on you of course. The eyes are kinda scary looking in a cool way, but I would personally go with the Alice in Wonderland sig since it's more aesthetically appealing^^


----------



## Aryxia

snowblizzard24 said:


> Either one of these look awesome. I would probably go with the first one since I like to include text and stuff, but depends on you of course. The eyes are kinda scary looking in a cool way, but I would personally go with the Alice in Wonderland sig since it's more aesthetically appealing^^



Thanks for your input  I think you're right. Tbh the eyes are starting to bore me ^.^;;


----------



## snowblizzard24

Aryxia said:


> Thanks for your input  I think you're right. Tbh the eyes are starting to bore me ^.^;;



Yay! No problem, glad to help c:


----------



## BungoTheElf

It was earlier today but i changed my avatar to etihw woot

still need to finish tgg though oops


----------



## Athenacchi

does my sig look okay for now? ;w;

And/or any suggestions?


----------



## MDofDarkheart

That sig looks cool.
I'm trying to get one made right now.


----------



## http://

I think my signature is pretty nice.


----------



## matcha

i made my own signature. i've been making banners since i was about 12 and this is the first thing i've made in a while, heavily inspired by all the other banners i've been seeing on here. i think it's really cute personally. ;v;


----------



## Horus

matcha said:


> i made my own signature. i've been making banners since i was about 12 and this is the first thing i've made in a while, heavily inspired by all the other banners i've been seeing on here. i think it's really cute personally. ;v;



Hate to break it to you but your new banner is over the height limit by 39 pixels

Refer to this;


----------



## matcha

but, it's 400 x 250 if we're talking about length x height? is that not within the signature guidelines? i'm pretty sure one line of text was allowed as well.

edit: either way, i changed it up so it's tinier. ovo


----------



## Marma-Crossing

Does anybody have anything to point out on my new signature before I put it down there? Also, are these sprites for the villagers free to use? I tried to use some stationary from the game too.


----------



## TofuIdol

I've never done banners before till now, so I thought why not make a banner for my town since seeing everyone else's were so cute I wanted to see if I could make my own. Though I don't know if I did a good enough job on it.


----------



## Bowie

Do any of you lot think I should change my username? I never really thought about it until now. It's just that I've been feeling kind of obligated to stick to the whole David Bowie theme, and though I absolutely adore him, I don't want that to be the only thing taken into consideration as a member of this community. I was thinking of changing to Bow, enabling me to keep part of my original identity here, but also to not have the obvious connection to Bowie himself. Any thoughts?


----------



## DaCoSim

Testing


----------



## Hyperpesta

Is mine okay?


----------



## candiedapples

Just thought I'd test out my new signature banner. The blue background was made by tristin-stock from deviantart. The villager sprites are from http://ouka.kuronowish.com/rehoeass2/.

Edit: whoops, that's just the thumbnail. I'll upload the real pic soon.


----------



## narae

Bowie said:


> Do any of you lot think I should change my username? I never really thought about it until now. It's just that I've been feeling kind of obligated to stick to the whole David Bowie theme, and though I absolutely adore him, I don't want that to be the only thing taken into consideration as a member of this community. I was thinking of changing to Bow, enabling me to keep part of my original identity here, but also to not have the obvious connection to Bowie himself. Any thoughts?


It's totes up to you if you like Bowie or Bow better but I think that even if you kept Bowie and decided to change your avatar and signature, I would still think Bowie's a nice username. Think of it as Howie but with a "b". Also, if you kept it you could easily change your avatar & sig back to Davie Bowie if you missed referencing him.


----------



## desy

Did up both these today, not sure how I feel about the town one, but I'm pretty proud of the Clear banner one. (Wish there was a way to make the spoiler appear higher, I'm not satisfied with where it is oops.)


----------



## inkling

Bowie said:


> Do any of you lot think I should change my username? I never really thought about it until now. It's just that I've been feeling kind of obligated to stick to the whole David Bowie theme, and though I absolutely adore him, I don't want that to be the only thing taken into consideration as a member of this community. I was thinking of changing to Bow, enabling me to keep part of my original identity here, but also to not have the obvious connection to Bowie himself. Any thoughts?



I think Bow would be pretty awesome, but not alongside images of david bowie bc I think itd be cheesie


----------



## undernickle

*how does my new and improved (kinda) profile look?*

do u like?


----------



## Bowie

narae said:


> It's totes up to you if you like Bowie or Bow better but I think that even if you kept Bowie and decided to change your avatar and signature, I would still think Bowie's a nice username. Think of it as Howie but with a "b". Also, if you kept it you could easily change your avatar & sig back to Davie Bowie if you missed referencing him.



Yeah, I think you're right. I think I'll stick with Bowie for a little while longer and see how it feels.



inkling said:


> I think Bow would be pretty awesome, but not alongside images of david bowie bc I think itd be cheesie



Agreed.

Anyway, what do you lot think about my new avatar and signature? I was getting kinda tired of my current set and thought I could do with a change.


----------



## Mayor-Hazel

my new signature, its so flipping tiny! can anyone help me make it a bit bigger so its readable? I tried making it bigger but it just made it blurry. (I'm kinda new to digital art btw)


----------



## Murray

Mayor-Hazel said:


> View attachment 86264
> 
> my new signature, its so flipping tiny! can anyone help me make it a bit bigger so its readable? I tried making it bigger but it just made it blurry. (I'm kinda new to digital art btw)



Just enlarging it won't help the quality, you're better off (for the text I assume you're talking about) making the text larger in whatever program you used to make it, but don't go over 250px tall. Also it's better if you upload it to imgur and then use the


----------



## DaCoSim

Testing


----------



## agscribble

Testing new signature


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Does my avatar make me look like a newbie? And do you think my avatar and my signature tie together well?


----------



## Bowie

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Does my avatar make me look like a newbie? And do you think my avatar and my signature tie together well?



It makes you look like a bit of a newbie, yes, but it's not that big of a deal. Your avatar and signature don't fit together very well. It's not bad, though.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Bowie said:


> It makes you look like a bit of a newbie, yes, but it's not that big of a deal. Your avatar and signature don't fit together very well. It's not bad, though.



Hmm, do you think I should change my avatar to a different picture of Rosie?


And what do you think I should do to my signature?


----------



## Bowie

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Hmm, do you think I should change my avatar to a different picture of Rosie?
> 
> 
> And what do you think I should do to my signature?



Well, I've always loved having matching avatars and signatures, so I'd get a new Rosie avatar, crop it so you only see the head and use the full image for the signature.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Bowie said:


> Well, I've always loved having matching avatars and signatures, so I'd get a new Rosie avatar, crop it so you only see the head and use the full image for the signature.



Would this be better? I changed the avatar and signature ^_^


----------



## oswaldies

I change my icon and siggie alot.
Both of them always math though~


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

sailoreamon said:


> I change my icon and siggie alot.
> Both of them always math though~



Yea, I really like it how yours match! Does mine match good?


----------



## Bowie

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Would this be better? I changed the avatar and signature ^_^



Much better! Oh, and if you want your signature to work properly, give it to me and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Bowie said:


> Much better! Oh, and if you want your signature to work properly, give it to me and I'll see what I can do.



I just give you the URL?


----------



## Bowie

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> I just give you the URL?



Yes. Not the one you've put in your signature, though. Give me the original.


----------



## tsantsa

Testing my Ms paint avatar i just made soo my profile looked official.


----------



## Bowie

How does this look?


----------



## DarkDesertFox

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Yea, I really like it how yours match! Does mine match good?



I think your icon would look better without the white background. I removed it in case you wanted to try it.


----------



## Bubblecraft

Check out my new signature. What do y'all think?


----------



## inkling

very good

- - - Post Merge - - -

so jelly


----------



## kitanii

I change my signature/avatar way too often.. ;-; I can't make up my mind.


----------



## Locket

How are my signatures? It's like no one wants them because I can't make them animated.


----------



## peachesandicecream

How do I shrink this?


----------



## Bunchi

Got a new signature
again
What do you guys think? <3


----------



## Locket

peachesandicecream said:


> How do I shrink this?



Go to a photo cropper site and it should have the option to shrink it.


----------



## kassie

New forum set thanks to *kitanii*. <3


----------



## LambdaDelta

I found the best avi for quoting while digging through my images.


----------



## toadsworthy

I just realized my Sig updater is on hiatus... womp womp! can anyone help me with making the signature like the one I have currently? also, I sorta wanna make a double signature with my new town, so they are both displayed at same time!


----------



## cheezyfries

toadsworthy said:


> I just realized my Sig updater is on hiatus... womp womp! can anyone help me with making the signature like the one I have currently? also, I sorta wanna make a double signature with my new town, so they are both displayed at same time!



if you go to simple, she can definitely make a two-town signature and can probably help replicate one like yours as long as you give her the exact info and such. she's a great sig maker, she's made me about four so far lol 



psst... it'd be great if you said that i referred you if you got a sig from her


----------



## toadsworthy

cheezyfries said:


> if you go to simple, she can definitely make a two-town signature and can probably help replicate one like yours as long as you give her the exact info and such. she's a great sig maker, she's made me about four so far lol



aahhh thank you so much for the help! I will tell her you sent me!!!


----------



## Justin

Ready and loaded for Splatoon!


----------



## Chris

Someone gave me a pretty new avatar. <3

Bye bye Toadette. ):


----------



## kitanii

I need an intervention... I have to stop fiddling with my signature.


----------



## cheezyfries

i love my new signature so much! i have an obsession with getting new signatures and need an intervention, stat.


----------



## Prabha

kitanii said:


> I need an intervention... I have to stop fiddling with my signature.



Your signature and avatar is perfect.
So very perfect.


----------



## oswaldies

I wonder what to do with my icon
I mean it matches my sig and idk if I wanna change it...


----------



## Murray

Justin said:


> Ready and loaded for Splatoon!



wft was better


----------



## AllHailKingMayor

...


----------



## DaCoSim

Just want to see what this looks like on the forum. I used a chibi maker. It'll eventually be my Patronus Town banner


----------



## Paperboy012305

See that avatar? Made it myself. Its about Mario Kart 8 and everything that I like. The characters on the avatar are Villager and Toadette, they represent my mains/favorites. The background is GBA Cheese Land, that represents my favorite course.

So yup, what do you think?


----------



## snowblizzard24

I finally got around to making a new signature! Yay! At long last, all those pictures I've taken are organized and put to (hopefully) good use c:


----------



## spamurai

snowblizzard24 said:


> I finally got around to making a new signature! Yay! At long last, all those pictures I've taken are organized and put to (hopefully) good use c:



Looks cool..


----------



## snowblizzard24

spamurai said:


> Looks cool..



Thank you! It's a lot grainier than when it was in Photoshop though now that I look at it on mobile... I need to fix that! When I figure out how


----------



## Aryxia

I need help figuring out which one of these I should use~ D:


Spoiler


----------



## Miharu

Aryxia said:


> I need help figuring out which one of these I should use~ D:
> 
> 
> Spoiler



They both look amazing!! But I really like the second one more!~ <3

----------------------------------

It's been a while since I've made GFX!! I'm so happy at the outcome of the sig I made! ; v; Made it a few days ago!~


----------



## Murray

went a bit crazy making my new sig but I think it looks aright


----------



## tassberri

finished making my sig

shameless plug + simplicity


----------



## Cadbberry

Can anyone tell me if this signature is 250 pixels?


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Cadbberry said:


> Can anyone tell me if this signature is 250 pixels?



The one in your signature is 500 x 200.


----------



## Bowie

Say hello to my first avatar and signature unrelated to David Bowie.


----------



## toxapex

Spoiler











That's a better-quality version of my new avatar. I'm pretty proud of it


----------



## Jacob

new kirito avatar <3
say good bye to the selfie guys


----------



## jiny

Jacob_lawall said:


> new kirito avatar <3
> say good bye to the selfie guys



it's back


----------



## Bowie

Just changed my avatar and signature.


----------



## the_poy_boy

*test*

hhg


----------



## Dinosaurz

How bigs is my Sig?


----------



## WonderK

650x240 pixels. Your signature is fine.


----------



## jiny

Slammint said:


> How bigs is my Sig?



never mind


----------



## Dinosaurz

WonderK said:


> 650x240 pixels. Your signature is fine.



Thanks!


----------



## jiny

Is my signature fine?


----------



## KantoKraze

made my new sig today! I'm actually kinda proud of it aaa.


----------



## jiny

KantoKraze said:


> made my new sig today! I'm actually kinda proud of it aaa.



Ah it's adorable! :3


----------



## Murray

made a new sig to commemorate the loss of something very close to me


----------



## superkait

I saw all the kids were getting fancy sig banners...
so I took some time off school and made myself one.
feedback? i worked hard on the mayor art, but the AC sprites and images are not by me.


----------



## NicPlays

superkait said:


> I saw all the kids were getting fancy sig banners...
> so I took some time off school and made myself one.
> feedback? i worked hard on the mayor art, but the AC sprites and images are not by me.


So cute! I love your style 

Lily. just made me a wonderful signature but it doesn't fit :/
What's the best way to get it to fit?


----------



## Llust

NicPlays said:


> So cute! I love your style
> 
> Lily. just made me a wonderful signature but it doesn't fit :/
> What's the best way to get it to fit?



resizing it using any editing program should help (photoshop, paint net, gimp, etc)


----------



## mayorsaffron

I made a thing, I like it.


----------



## NicPlays

Changed my avatar 

- - - Post Merge - - -

AND resized my sig


----------



## Thunder

Snoopy makes for a nice change of pace.


----------



## Sleepi

added a dog gif in the spoiler of my signature bc why not and found a cute image of my fave, sebastian stan, on tumblr so thats my avatar


----------



## piske

Got my first real signature, from the lovely Ariel.! :>


----------



## jiny

P e o n y said:


> Got my first real signature, from the lovely Ariel.! :>



ahh it's cute!


----------



## milkyi

Changed my Avi / Signature to the lovely Melanie Martinez! <3


----------



## mintellect

I recently got my sig removed because it was too big. Is it because of that one line of text? Because I just added it today and before I did my sign was fine for a really long time. I was wondering if it was too big before and the mods just caught it, or the text pushes it over the limit.


----------



## piske

Sugarella said:


> ahh it's cute!



Ahhh, thank you! :> She did a super good job! Also, love your avi! Can't wait to get mine :>


----------



## piske

Commissioned my new signature art and avi! :> I love them both!!!


----------



## Sleepi

Changed my avatar to one of my oc's, fixed up my sig to make it neater with the spoilers, and added my team popsicle lazy egg badge ^^



P e o n y said:


> Commissioned my new signature art and avi! :> I love them both!!!



they look great!


----------



## Bowie

In celebration of Bowie's new album, I've changed my avatar and signature to two of the scenes from the trailer he released earlier this week.


----------



## piske

Changed my sig art to a lovely piece I received from Zane :> LOOK AT HER CUTE BLINKY FACE! xD


----------



## gingerbread

changed my avatar to bee from bee and puppycat, and sig is also a gif from bee and puppycat
tbh though it's a gif I really relate to because i love food lmao who doesn't


----------



## piske

I tried to make my avi background transparent with an editor and it saved as transparent to my desktop. However, when I upload it, it turns white again...does anyone know why this might be?


----------



## jiny

pinelle said:


> I tried to make my avi background transparent with an editor and it saved as transparent to my desktop. However, when I upload it, it turns white again...does anyone know why this might be?



well it needs to be 100x100. the exact size that it has to be, at least that's what i learned. you can try resizing it to 100x100!


----------



## skarmoury

pinelle said:


> I tried to make my avi background transparent with an editor and it saved as transparent to my desktop. However, when I upload it, it turns white again...does anyone know why this might be?



Resize your picture to 100x100 px; otherwise a large, transparent picture will give you a while bg.


----------



## piske

Sugarella said:


> well it needs to be 100x100. the exact size that it has to be, at least that's what i learned. you can try resizing it to 100x100!





skarmoury said:


> Resize your picture to 100x100 px; otherwise a large, transparent picture will give you a while bg.



You are geniuses!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :>


----------



## jiny

pinelle said:


> You are geniuses!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :>



No problem!


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside

I'm finally satisfied with how my sig looks. halleluyah! ^0^


----------



## acnl t

windwake-me-up-inside said:


> I'm finally satisfied with how my sig looks. halleluyah! ^0^



I really love your username, but the signature is a little bit too big 
the mods may take it down, unless you can possibly resize the images a little smaller?


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside

Shouldn't be too much of a problem, My last one was about the same size and there really isn't a way to make them smaller without making them unreadable.


----------



## StitchesTheBearCub

Hey can some make me as a mayor with Marshall stitches Chrissy peanut and Julian 

Thanks


Btw it ac


----------



## Ookami

I updated my sign with a picture of my mayor Louis... I think its the best one I've done yet.


----------



## levi163

yayyy my first signature is my new art of my mayor


----------



## Alienfish

Finally made a good 150 x 100 one without it looking like crap...


----------



## Seroja

I don't even know if everything goes together but I kinda sorta like it.


----------



## Alienfish

Seroja said:


> I don't even know if everything goes together but I kinda sorta like it.



mine? idek if they are from a similar series or something but yeah i love his art


----------



## Seroja

Moko said:


> mine? idek if they are from a similar series or something but yeah i love his art



No I mean mine. Your combination is 10/10 perfection imo.


----------



## Alienfish

Seroja said:


> No I mean mine. Your combination is 10/10 perfection imo.



ohh yeah i like the sig pic and your sunset avatar  and thank you!


----------



## Alienfish

Yay did a cute lil turt avatar, first time trying this fire alpaca thing and tbh it looks cute. yes i know the tail is a bit big, it's mostly to make the pic look balanced


----------



## Aria Nook Violet

Moko said:


> Yay did a cute lil turt avatar, first time trying this fire alpaca thing and tbh it looks cute. yes i know the tail is a bit big, it's mostly to make the pic look balanced



It looks really cute the avatar :3


----------



## Alienfish

Aria Nook Violet said:


> It looks really cute the avatar :3



thank you 

guess im finally getting used to my computer mouse x)


----------



## Alienfish

Made myself a new sig it seems. Rip my life I have too fun making these lol.

TOO ACCURATE MUSTACHE.

(also +1 cookies to everyone who knows it's after )


----------



## Linksonic1

*My sig*

Rate my signature


----------



## Llust

Linksonic1 said:


> Rate my signature



oh joy, another meme signature


----------



## Discord

Well i finally gave myself a signature after editing and resizing the photo.


----------



## Bevelle03

I created my own signature on my iPad yet I have no idea how to make it bigger, it's so small. I think it looks great and I really want ppl to see it but idk how to get it bigger. Can anyone help ?


----------



## Nightmares

Bevelle03 said:


> I created my own signature on my iPad yet I have no idea how to make it bigger, it's so small. I think it looks great and I really want ppl to see it but idk how to get it bigger. Can anyone help ?



You can search up an image resizer online, but if you do that, it'll probably be really bad quality ;__;


----------



## spamurai

Try the resize tool on imgur, it's a really good one.


----------



## Alienfish

spamurai said:


> Try the resize tool on imgur, it's a really good one.



yeah i agree, i use it all the time for my turts :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



spamurai said:


> Try the resize tool on imgur, it's a really good one.



yeah i agree, i use it all the time for my turts :3


----------



## spamurai

Sheila said:


> yeah i agree, i use it all the time for my turts :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i agree, i use it all the time for my turts :3



haha double post. I always double post.

But yeh, me too. It's pretty good. Definitely recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Alienfish

spamurai said:


> haha double post. I always double post.
> 
> But yeh, me too. It's pretty good. Definitely recommend it to anyone.



yea common issues XD but unless it's like in the bell tree hq or a serious debate thread i usually let it go :3

also tfw when you just copy a pic into avatar size and it turns out great lol


----------



## Bowie

Finally changed my avatar and signature.


----------



## Alienfish

Bowie said:


> Finally changed my avatar and signature.



lookin' good as always ;D

changed mine too actually not that people here know who she/they are haha.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> Finally changed my avatar and signature.



lookin' good as always ;D

changed mine too actually not that people here know who she/they are haha.


----------



## zeoli

Yay for matching signature and avatar B)
Both by me btw


----------



## Alienfish

^nice!

also made a new sig as well.. background is actually a detail of my art contest entry but i just love how i got that night sky done ah :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

^nice!

also made a new sig as well.. background is actually a detail of my art contest entry but i just love how i got that night sky done ah :3


----------



## Elov

I don't think I was aware of this threads existence. x) 

I changed my signature to a semi-pixel I commissioned from ardrey the other day. It took me awhile to get all the html coding in my signature just right. But it was worth it because I'm extremely happy with it! 

I never knew how to put text in a certain place, I had to go through trial and error with the graphs in order to figure out how to get it just right. There's actually a 1000 character limit when it comes to signatures. I really struggled trying to condense the html in order to get everything to look how I wanted, include all the links I wanted (including giving proper credit to all the artists) and be under the 1000 character limit. Every single character mattered. I think my signature is literally at 999 characters with only 1 character to spare. I even had to upload the artwork to imgur so the link url would be shorter. xD 

Regardless I'm really happy with how it turned out. I was able to include everything I wanted. The only flaw I feel is that the text isn't centered inside the little borders. I didn't originally have line borders in my signature, but I added them because the spoiler bar wouldn't center underneath the text. But eh at that point I'm just being nitpicky. x)


----------



## Alienfish

yeah the coding can be a bit hassle to get it where you want sometimes. like it tho!

also i love how it always makes me double post here aaah


----------



## Elov

Sheila said:


> yeah the coding can be a bit hassle to get it where you want sometimes. like it tho!
> 
> also i love how it always makes me double post here aaah


Ty! I like your signature a lot too, the colors look all nice and soft it's pleasing to the eye. I think it's really cool you incorporated your art contest entry to make it. ^^

Haha I know the feel, the forum has been pretty glitchy for me lately. I keep seeing people posting on threads, but when I visit the actual thread their post doesn't appear until like 20 minutes later! It's really annoying x)


----------



## Alienfish

Thanks, I edited in some effects in Firealpaca so it wouldn't be just a plain square heh  Kinda wish I entered this in my art+sig contest instead now, but, well fair is over.

And yeah those x-post glitches and when they don't show up is really annoying, grah


----------



## Elov

Yeah I kinda regret not participating in the fair activities heavily. I wanted to enter a few contests but I ended up lacking the motivation to actually go through with it. But oh well, there's always next year. ^-^"


----------



## Alienfish

Elov said:


> Yeah I kinda regret not participating in the fair activities heavily. I wanted to enter a few contests but I ended up lacking the motivation to actually go through with it. But oh well, there's always next year. ^-^"



yeah, or if they do something for x-mas  but yeah since you were allowed to enter piece of your arts in it for that as well maybe i'd have a better chance idek


----------



## Alienfish

Made a new avatar again... Wish I could find that old picture of S?rgio I had way back but meh must be down but I guess this will do


----------



## Alienfish

And yay finally did a new sig, had to remove some parts bc they were a bit nsfw lol


----------



## Bowie

As much as it depresses me, it's a pretty creepy video and I think it's perfect for a Halloween set.


----------



## Alienfish

Bowie said:


> As much as it depresses me, it's a pretty creepy video and I think it's perfect for a Halloween set.



i love it.

and yeah my spoopy set is probably creepy too but yeah liking it as well


----------



## Bowie

Can't promise it'll stay like this. Now that I have figured out how to edit GIFs I'm gonna be doing a lot of experimentation with my avatar and signature sets.


----------



## Antonio

New signature, baby.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I need to update mine now that spoop time over pretty much. At least I found the original image of one of my former avatar that kept taunting me from beyond its grave ugh.


----------



## Bowie

It's nearly Christmas!


----------



## Horus

New avatar for the season, pretty pleased with it.


My god though, Gifs are so annoying to deal with, in Photoshop anyway. Looked up a tutorial just to plop one into a still image and I still didn't get it working. The tutorial was literally just "Copy and Paste like this" but paste was just grayed out for literally no reason.


----------



## spamurai

I think it's time I updated my avatar... but I just don't know to what.
I've had this one since the start I think...


----------



## A r i a n e

all ready for the holiday season! I'm really proud of my new signature. I kinda wish I could keep it after Christmas, lol


----------



## Flare

So... 
How do I make my sigs bigger?
They always seem kind of small...


----------



## Xandra

Idk if this is the right place to ask this, but can anyone make me a signature? I just want a signature listing all of my dreamies for both of my towns. If you'd like to help me, pm me!  but i'm broke, so i won't be able to pay a lot o;


----------



## Flare

Could anyone make this image have a transparent background?


Willing to pay TBT if anyone is willing to do so.


----------



## Halle1995

does anyone do avatars and have examples I could look at and could pay to make me one?


----------



## Haskell

Is this thread dead?


----------



## Flare

Would anyone please be mind enough to be able to explain... why I can't put images between my sig...?
When I do, it ends up going in weird directions...


----------



## zeoli

huzzah


----------



## Flare

So...
I can't make my avatar transparent?
Really want to make my Victini/Jirachi blend in. 

Never Mind!
In order to make an image transparent, it must be the equal size of the avatar!

Normal:100 Height, 100 Width. (Pixels)
Avatar Extension: 150 Height, 100 Width (Pixels)


----------



## Bowie

In love with this set. Been searching for this particular render of her for a long time, since I used to have a 3DS theme with it on it (which I still have, but I don't use it as much).


----------



## Flare

Does anyone know how to combine 3 gifs to equal one image?


----------



## jacjac

Just wanted to share my first signature. I reset my town today and sooo excited to work on it!


----------



## TortimerCrossing

i wish i could change my username - it was based off my old tumblr which doesn't exist anymore. i mean i know i can change it but, 1,400 bells or something like that? no thanks!


----------



## Alienfish

TortimerCrossing said:


> i wish i could change my username - it was based off my old tumblr which doesn't exist anymore. i mean i know i can change it but, 1,400 bells or something like that? no thanks!



Kinda easy to save up if you sell like, art collectible or just do quality posts.

Also went back to my old Miki Sugimoto signature. And made a matching avatar that didn't look ******** for once due to these image size limits unless you're staff.


----------



## Funnydog890

Um, I'm not really sure if thos belongs here, but does anyone know how to change our signature on the mobile version? Thanks in advance for answering my stupid question.


----------



## Alienfish

^Sadly don't know above

but yeah tfw you managed to make nice 150 x 100 avatars without them looking real bad.. again it's the best.

- - - Post Merge - - -

^Sadly don't know above

but yeah tfw you managed to make nice 150 x 100 avatars without them looking real bad.. again it's the best.


----------



## zeoli

I'm a creep, I'm a weirdoooooo.  What the hell am I doing here? _I don't belong here._
aka checking my sig


----------



## himeki

Funnydog890 said:


> Um, I'm not really sure if thos belongs here, but does anyone know how to change our signature on the mobile version? Thanks in advance for answering my stupid question.



use the regular site for mobile. trust me its so much better


----------



## Jay Valenz

I just made a signature! What do you think?  
wait it's not uploading hhhhhhhhhh im gonna keep editing until it shows


----------



## Jay Valenz

I GOT IT! Whadd'yall think?


----------



## Flare

Jay Valenz said:


> I GOT IT! Whadd'yall think?



It looks nice! 
Good job on making it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

The picture in my signature was made by me yesterday, it's probably my greatest achievement ever made in MS Paint tbh


----------



## Jay Valenz

Jay Valenz said:


> I GOT IT! Whadd'yall think?



I updated my sig, zell moved out


----------



## Bowie

Updated for Halloween. Was originally gonna have a stereotypical Bowie-themed one, but decided to promote the queen that is Tiffany from _Cult of Chucky_.


----------



## Adventure9

just checkin lol


----------



## mountaintear

Greetings everybody! Your signatures all look lovely. ^_^
I'm clearly new to the forums & I was hoping some generous soul would help me figure out how I could start the process of making a lil' signature graphic (like many I've been inspired by here) with my town name, obtained villagers, etc fitting my town ~aesthetic~ and what not. The most experience I have with graphics making is button making and layouts on Neo back in the day ;'p
I was just wondering if there is a resource site out there, etc. Thank you for your time and help in advance!!!


----------



## Kalle

I created my cat as an AC villager borrowing the cat face outline from Tumblr Purple Pixel (was using this as an avatar).


----------



## lars708

Is there anybody on here who knows how to make backgrounds of images transparent? Online tools can't help me because they're all paid...


----------



## Ribiveer

lars708 said:


> Is there anybody on here who knows how to make backgrounds of images transparent? Online tools can't help me because they're all paid...



Get paint.net, it's a really handy tool, basically a lightweight portable Photoshop, and fully free!


----------



## tifachu

nimbas1103 said:


> Get paint.net, it's a really handy tool, basically a lightweight portable Photoshop, and fully free!



I second paint.net, but it's also really easy to crack Photoshop. I have cracked CC 2015 right now. PS is really only so expensive because it's intended for companies/for-profit to use, you won't get in any trouble. XD

Also there actually are free image editing sites you can use to make a background transparent by clicking on the bg color:
lunapic.com: Edit -> Transparent background
ezimba.com: Create -> Transparent


----------



## Tri

Hmm, I was trying to use the villager pixels (from criiscrossing.tumblr) in a signature but PS got confused and won't let me unlock their layer. They were apparently downloaded as gifs. Are there less squirrely downloads anywhere?


----------



## mooing

I need to test if my signature works real quick

Edit: not enough girth, I see


----------



## TinyMamaFox

Looking at your all's sigs makes me already want me to redo mine >.<" I don't have my dream town yet though, or a good enough looking character to draw so I just opted for myself and a simple ac style chat bubble. My avi though won't change. I like my emotes xD


----------



## Lucas4080

I've made a new Avatar that suit the Animal Crossing theme more than my old one!
Any suggestions, feedback is greatly appreciated since I'm still young and is still growing Age and Art wise and I just wanna be the best that I can!


----------



## Lucas4080

Also, woah! Lesser quality than Avatar, new signature in the works/finished, just waiting for it to start showing in posts. But here's the image for it!


----------



## StressedJess

New avatar! I drew chibi Batman, and decided I wanted to use him. I also have a transparent version
So you can see it clearer:


----------



## gobby

testing :^P


----------



## StressedJess

gobby said:


> testing :^P



I like your signature


----------



## StressedJess

Changed again


----------



## Hanif1807

*Updated my Avatar and Sig. All of them come from this drawing made by my own hands XD
*


----------



## SherlockLina

Sweet! I wish that you vould do a avatar creator! Ex: make a mayor, etc.


----------



## Snowesque

I just could not resist putting New Horizons Chevre for some reason... She is so cute. 
I would of drawn her if I was not so lazy; but it is also since I do not keep signature images for long.


----------



## lazyislander

I made a new sig with photoshop and the picrew character creator before it got taken down


----------



## lazyislander

Remade my sig to display my future dreamies


----------



## xara

lazyislander said:


> Remade my sig to display my future dreamies



that looks incredible!!


----------



## lazyislander

faiiry said:


> that looks incredible!!



;-; FRIEND you are so kind ily thank you <3


----------



## lazyislander

Changed my icon! Drawn by the L O V E L Y @kozering here on TBT! <3


----------



## Squeaky

I made myself a new icon 

Might do trades soon


----------



## Plainbluetees

Leif still rocks!


----------



## pink

Made a decent sig not bad for my first time making one...might make a new one though I want to improve on this


----------



## lionrt60

Signature I made.

Though someone please tell me how to get rid of spaces between the parts of the signature. And it only really works on PC and not mobile...


----------



## Enxssi

avatar i made
it is a drawing of an oc that i drew
using a pen
an apple pen


----------



## ItsSarahxo

Does anyone know whether there are sprites for the new villagers to ACNH like Raymond or Reneigh? I want to update my signature, but I'm only finding sprites from New Leaf.


----------



## Mikaiah

made a new sig, might make it smaller for a future iteration haha


----------



## talisheo

I am not sure if its possible, but is there anyone who is open to sending me links teaching how to make animated sigs? if not its chill. I appreciate and love all the creativity of peoples sigs on this form


----------



## kukotte

Just made a new quick signature. I'll draw something when I eventually get everyone I want.


----------



## Iris_T

I made an avatar (of my islander) when making my new account here, not sure how long it will last, haha..


----------



## ItsSarahxo

The shop I ordered from closed, so I tried to make my own signature. Thoughts?


----------



## Lokidoki

Is my Signature alright?


----------



## Ichiban

Lokidoki said:


> Is my Signature alright?


looks like there was some formatting issues from my end.


also want to flex this sick avatar i got commissioned


----------



## IonicKarma

Oh just realized this thread was a thing.  Made this sig while I was bored last weekend.  Not impressive as many here but its my own!


----------



## Lokidoki

Formatting issues like where? Jazzy of Bamboozled is supposed to look like that lol

@FreeHelium Those sprites are cute <3

@IonicKarma Cute chibi silh's a genius


----------



## Ichiban

Lokidoki said:


> Formatting issues like where? Jazzy of Bamboozled is supposed to look like that lol
> 
> @FreeHelium Those sprites are cute <3
> 
> @IonicKarma Cute chibi silh's a genius


your sprites arent showing up its just the broken image placeholder


----------



## Lokidoki

Oh dear O: there a bunch of photos of the villagers from the nook plaza that might be it. Is it broken for everyone?


----------



## lunarmood56

Mikaiah said:


> made a new sig, might make it smaller for a future iteration haha


hi! i want to make one  how do you make it?


----------



## Mikaiah

lunarmood56 said:


> hi! i want to make one  how do you make it?



i usually work in adobe photoshop, and have for awhile so I know a bunch of tricks. but I think if you're looking for a more affordable program, you can look into Gimp (free) or PaintShop Pro (I think 2019 versions are affordable).

If you want something web-based, you can try Pixlr.  Or actually, someone has been coding an online-only version of Photoshop, called Photopea.

I haven't used any of the above programs (except for photoshop) personally, so i don't know a lot of details though!


----------



## Coca

I made a new signature! <3
(its free to use, btw)


----------



## Mikaiah

wheeep updated mine since I was a couple pixels over the max height orz


----------



## Luxsama

I havent drawn in YEARS but today I faced my fears and drew again sooo peep my icon


----------



## yuckyrat

Finally made a signature! What do you guys think? :0 I don't know how to make it super fancy, but I got the basics down!


----------



## *~ Croissant ~*

yuckyrat said:


> Finally made a signature! What do you guys think? :0 I don't know how to make it super fancy, but I got the basics down!



So cute! I've been obsessed with peoples signatures like this. 
How do you make it? I've wondered for so long. Do you use a generator site or is everyone making these yourselves on like Photoshop?


----------



## Holla

Got this set in a commission from Snowifer and I really really like them. I wanted a simple signature showcasing my 5 characters with their names so people know what to look for when they visit or or I visit them since I don’t have a main character and I take turns playing as each of the 5.

The avatar meanwhile I just wanted to match with my theme. It’s perfect.


----------



## Mick

New year new avvie. Credits to nightxshift!

New signature soon? ^^



kazujina said:


> So cute! I've been obsessed with peoples signatures like this.
> How do you make it? I've wondered for so long. Do you use a generator site or is everyone making these yourselves on like Photoshop?



All of these icons belong to a set that a lot of people use! You can find it here:
The original database (Japanese)

This one has just the villagers:
Villager Sprites/Pixels

The set above is pretty old, and didn't have some of the newer villagers. You can find those here:
New villager sprites thread


----------



## Sharksheep

Testing sig prototype


----------



## SpaceTokki77

trying a literal “Space Tokki” aesthetic. i really like it! 
what do you guys think?


----------



## JemAC

SpaceTokki77 said:


> trying a literal “Space Tokki” aesthetic. i really like it!
> what do you guys think?



I really like this aesthetic that you've got, your artwork is really good! I have a soft spot for anything rabbit related so love the profile pic and it looks great with your lovely sig and collectibles - especially the blue star fragment that works really well with the theme!

Definitely a great design for a 'Space Tokki' aesthetic


----------



## cosravet

Luxsama said:


> I havent drawn in YEARS but today I faced my fears and drew again sooo peep my icon


Actually, I believe your icon was drawn by emi-liu on DeviantArt


----------



## hollow

cosravet said:


> Actually, I believe your icon was drawn by emi-liu on DeviantArt


that post is nearly a year old. they've likely changed it to their current since then


----------



## Croconaw

cosravet said:


> Actually, I believe your icon was drawn by emi-liu on DeviantArt


Yes, the member had likely changed their avatar since then. I don’t think anyone would purposely try to take credit for someone else’s art. It happens, but I don’t think that’s the case here.


----------



## PacV

Hi.
Does anyone know if someone already draw the little villager sprites for the new villagers coming in November 5th?


----------



## Croconaw

PacV said:


> Hi.
> Does anyone know if someone already draw the little villager sprites for the new villagers coming in November 5th?


Yes. They can be found on the first post on this thread:






						2.0 Update Villager Sprites (F2U) All added!
					

Hey all, I wanted to update my signature with Shino in the dreamies spot, and figured I'd share the Hoeass sprite edit I made for her. I will try and make more of these (I have a sprained wrist so they will come slowly) but if you want to use whatever ones I get around to making, feel free...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## PacV

Croconaw said:


> Yes. They can be found on the first post on this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.0 Update Villager Sprites (F2U) All added!
> 
> 
> Hey all, I wanted to update my signature with Shino in the dreamies spot, and figured I'd share the Hoeass sprite edit I made for her. I will try and make more of these (I have a sprained wrist so they will come slowly) but if you want to use whatever ones I get around to making, feel free...
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com



Thank you so much!


----------



## JulianSG16

I just made a signature by manipulating and coloring the GBA Animal Crossing sprites.
I really like Cobb and pixel aesthetic.


----------

